# 8 WEEKS TILL NPA SOUTH EAST SEPT 12TH 2010



## 54und3r5

*PHOTO'S*

*
PAGE 1 (8 WEEKS 3 DAYS OUT)*

*
PAGE 6 ( 6 WEEKS 2 DAYS OUT *2 BACK PICS)*

*
PAGE 7 (6 WEEKS OUT FULL PIC LIST)*

*
PAGE 15 (4 WEEKS 1 DAY OUT FULL PIC LIST)*

*
PAGE 24 15 DAYS OUT*

*Background info*

Hey guys, my name is Chris and I have been training for just under 2 years (started mid September 2008). For the past two years, I would say i've followed a strict diet and my training has been centred around the compound lifts. The programmes I have used are : Bill starr intermediate 5x5(extensively); HST, DC training, Max ost and a normal 4 day conventional bodybuilding split.

I've just finished my law degree (got a First woop!!) and my ambition to become a solicitor is becoming more of a reality. Evidently, the career path of a solicitor; that of many hours working at the office and at home will prevent me from training as i have done for the past 2 years in University. Equally, it could delay or possibly prevent me from achieving my goal of stepping on stage in a bodybuilding competition.

Consequently, I decided 4 weeks previously that I would bite the bullet and jump on stage this September. I am not deluded, I know that I have not got the required mass to compete with the big boys, but i do know that I will be able to get into decent condition and not look like a fool on stage (Hopefully haha). Equally, competing now will offer me a wealth of experience and if i do decide to compete in the future, it will not be such a daunting and unfamiliar task to fulfill.

*Lets get this started*

*
*At the present, I am 8 weeks and 3 days away from the NPA South East competition. I will be competing in the middleweights (below 78kg). I am currently 12 stone 9-10 - so need to drop some poundage! I will not write down my training log each day due to time restraints and work commitments but will try to update this as much as possible. After all, the reason for making this journal is to get some support and advice as i get closer to the date!! 

Training split at present is 6 days a week weights - a body part a day - with legs twice a week - Sunday is rest - and cardio is at 90 minutes per day.

Diet - 6 meals a day - not mixing carbs and fats - Low carbs Low fat protein around 300grams -

*Charity*

*
*I suffer with a condition called E.B. and have always wanted to raise money for the charity. I suffer with a mild form of the condition, but in its most severe form it is fatal in infants. My website is http://www.justgiving.com/Christopher-Saunders0 and i intend to raise money for this charity whilst i prepare and compete. If you would like to donate, please click on this page. Thanks  )

*Photos*

*
*My posing at the moment is not up to scratch, but I will be improving this by practicing most nights. Most notably, i need to remember to squeeze my hamstrings because they look non existent in these pics and this is not the case.


----------



## doylejlw

Looking good mate.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## piper

Go for it pal. Its ur life, ur decisions. Don't let anyone put u off.

First photo looks best. Make sure u get the right tan to try and make it look a lot better.

Good luck from me anyways ;-) let us know outcome.


----------



## Ash1981

good luck mate looking good

i remember your profile name and one of your first threads on here about your progress using the madcow 5x5

go for it dood


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers 

Today got up at 6am - done an hour cardio

Gym at 10:30 - Shoulders

DB press 4x6

Reverse delt pec 3x6

cable upright row 4x6

DB side raise 3x6

Machine hammer press 4x6

30 mins cardio post workout

Just ate meal 4

Meal 5 will be at 5:30-6  Starving haha!


----------



## Jay.32

GREAT SHAPE AFTER 2 YEARS


----------



## gumballdom

look in really good condition. legs look a strongpoint! goodluck :beer:


----------



## 8103

Sorry havn't got back to you mate, 1) in work not allowed to use phone anymore 2) my phone is switched off saving battery left the charger at hans lol

Cracking stuff man


----------



## 54und3r5

Well thats a load of crap mate!! Thats all you used to do is browse the net!! They stopped you eating aswell haha


----------



## defdaz

Congrats on the 1st and good luck in the comp in 8 weeks time mate. You're looking good :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks defdaz mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hope you do well in the comp mate, and congratulations on your first, thats not an easy thing to achieve.


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks LunaticSamurai for your kind words and no it definitely wasn't easy to achieve; lots of sacrifices in the past year but hopefully it should be worth it in the long run 

Anyways, just took the dog and got soaking in the rain! Came back had a hot shower and done some posing, trying to work out hand and leg placement etc.. and thinking of some things to do in my routine  Really nervous when i think of the competition but excited at the same time; must be the fear of the unknown! 1 meal left and hunger is kicking in big time!!!


----------



## Taylor01

You look fooking quality mate, and should be in very tidy nick with 8 weeks dieting.

Good luck


----------



## XJPX

lookng gd, need more thickness, work hard on this throughout diet so as to not step onstage looking v stringey


----------



## 54und3r5

Definately agree with you xpjx and thanks for leaving a comment much appreciated.

Worked arms today with core and 30 mins cardio post workout

Bb curl 6x6

Rope hammer curl 5x6

Cable double bis 4x6

Tris rope pulldowns 6x6

Db kickback 5x6

Elbows in dip machine 4x6

Wrist curls 1x max reps superset reverse bb curl 1xmax curl

30 seconds rest - slow negatives - beat last weeks workout so really happy. Legs tomorrow  ) can't wait!!!


----------



## hsmann87

Hello mate. Good luck with the show. You have done well for 2 yrs training.

And yeah....get thicker!

I am most prob going to be doing the same show, same weight class as you but in 2011.

Was going to do it this year but have had my accountancy exams, and have more coming up soon so will be swamped with those. Low carb diets fvck with my brain too much and dont allow me to concentrate properly. This is not good, especially when my firm will fire me if i fail an exam lol.

Im dieting down now aswell so i can see where work needs to be focussed for next year's show.

Good luck with it. Will be reading up on your progress! I will also try and make it down to the show on 12th Sept. :beer:

P.S. congrats on the first. now get on the LPC!


----------



## glen danbury

looking good mate - keep it up and good luck with the show


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> Hello mate. Good luck with the show. You have done well for 2 yrs training.
> 
> And yeah....get thicker!
> 
> I am most prob going to be doing the same show, same weight class as you but in 2011.
> 
> Was going to do it this year but have had my accountancy exams, and have more coming up soon so will be swamped with those. Low carb diets fvck with my brain too much and dont allow me to concentrate properly. This is not good, especially when my firm will fire me if i fail an exam lol.
> 
> Im dieting down now aswell so i can see where work needs to be focussed for next year's show.
> 
> Good luck with it. Will be reading up on your progress! I will also try and make it down to the show on 12th Sept. :beer:
> 
> P.S. congrats on the first. now get on the LPC!


Awesome mate! You should pop over for a chat if you see me  good luck with ur accountancy and yeh I'm doing lpc this september


----------



## 54und3r5

glen danbury said:


> looking good mate - keep it up and good luck with the show


Thanks mate, means a lot coming from you. Your physique is something I aspire to attain in later years  good luck for your comp too


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Awesome mate! You should pop over for a chat if you see me  good luck with ur accountancy and yeh I'm doing lpc this september


 yep will defo pop over if im there.

whats your diet like? interested to see.

im running keto at the moment. 26 days into it. Working well, but im not pumped at all!


----------



## 54und3r5

Nice one  Gonna be a long journey for me; think its a 4 hour drive or something from the valleys 

Diet is basically Low fat; low carbs; protein 300g - I dont mix my fats and carbs - My highest carb day is a saturday with around 200-220grams of carbs - most days are 100g - today is 50 and some another is 140g. Needless to say im looking quite flat; as you can see from pics


----------



## hsmann87

yeah man just dont come in flat on the day whatever you do! LOL

you look in decent condition for 8 weeks out anyway. just keep an eye on muscle mass. you dont wanna over diet and lose too much muscle.

was reading a dorian yates article a while back and he said tha the was actually doing a lot less cardio in the final weeks leading up to his shows as he started dieting early and had hit his desired look. may be an option to bear that in mind.

P.S. where is the south east show gonna be? I cant get onto the NPC site at work as its blocked for some reason...


----------



## 54und3r5

Its in Kent mate


----------



## 54und3r5

Second leg session of the week today - really pleased - beat all last week

Squat 3x6

Lying hammy curl 4x6

Leg press 3x6

Leg extension 3x6

Calves 3x10

30 mins x trainer 130-140 bpm heart rate

High carb day so just about to have 250g sweet pot, runner beans and steak yum!!

Off to somerset tomorrow to watch NPA south west, should be fun


----------



## johnyboy

looking good mate for 8 weeks out.did my first show in march.it was quiet wierd cause i wasnt nervous at all,proper enjoyed the show........even though my head was up my ar#e lol!. by the time you hit the stage all the hard work is already done.

as someone has already said your legs are deffo a strong point.keep compound exersizes in as heavy as poss(ie squats and deadlifts)to get/keep thickness.in keeping protein high you shouldnt loose any muskle mass.

also look up what to do with your water in the last week.this is where i went wrong,dropping 4 1/2 kilo in the last 6 days!

anyway good luck with it all mate,hope you do well. :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Look amazing for 2 years work and natural, well done!


----------



## big_jim_87

good quads mate.... not sure why but your hands are realy p1ssin me off lol are you squeezing the biceps in them poses?


----------



## 54und3r5

johnyboy said:


> looking good mate for 8 weeks out.did my first show in march.it was quiet wierd cause i wasnt nervous at all,proper enjoyed the show........even though my head was up my ar#e lol!. by the time you hit the stage all the hard work is already done.
> 
> as someone has already said your legs are deffo a strong point.keep compound exersizes in as heavy as poss(ie squats and deadlifts)to get/keep thickness.in keeping protein high you shouldnt loose any muskle mass.
> 
> also look up what to do with your water in the last week.this is where i went wrong,dropping 4 1/2 kilo in the last 6 days!
> 
> anyway good luck with it all mate,hope you do well. :thumb:


Thanks for the comment mate; its good to know i'm on the right track especially since this is my first time. That's amazing that you weren't nervous. I get shivers just thinking about it, but I'm still incredibly excited to be able to stand on that stage in 8 weeks time 

And yeah, I've always considered my legs to be the strong point of my physique. At present, I'm happy with how they look, especially since a back injury has prevented me from training squats/deadlifts for a period of around 2-3 months! Quite evidently, I've lost a lot of size (almost 2 inches) and strength. I started squatting again a few weeks before the start of my prep and the weights are increasing every workout regardless of the calorie deficit i'm currently in (muscle memory??)

At the moment, i am squatting heavy (in the rep range of 6) and i'm doing straight legged deadlifts for my hamstrings, and decided to do barbell rows for back thickness! The reason for my lack of thickness in my physique can be blamed on my lack of training experience (only 2 years) and possibly my injury. Nevertheless, I'm training my balls off and hope to still bring a solid package to the stage on competition day.

Ill bear the water in the final week in mind mate, thank you!! Also, many thanks for the good luck wishes  :beer:


----------



## 8103

sorry can't text back mate no charger till tues lol

hows the training?


----------



## 54und3r5

big_jim_87 said:


> good quads mate.... not sure why but your hands are realy p1ssin me off lol are you squeezing the biceps in them poses?


Thank you!!

:lol: If you didn't point out my hands i wouldn't have a clue what you were on about, but looking back at the pictures and they do look a bit weird :S The only thing i can think of for doing that is that i suffer with a skin condition and i have blisters from deadlifts on the calouses and its painful to squeeze my hands together.. I will however rectify this problem because i look like an absolute spaz!! Cheers for pointing it out and i apologise for any mental harm caused in the viewing of my pictures (no compensation payable mind  )


----------



## 54und3r5

Lois_Lane said:


> Look amazing for 2 years work and natural, well done!


Thanks, means a lot coming from you dude  :beer:


----------



## 8103

get on msn


----------



## 54und3r5

crouchmagic said:


> sorry can't text back mate no charger till tues lol
> 
> hows the training?


No prob dude. I'm off up to somerset tomorrow and won't have my blackberry because i'm having a new one delivered (tis broke) so won't be able to text you. Training has gone really good this week, beating everything; leg strength is increasingly really quick too  Looking flat at moment but just had high carb day so should look better tomorrow


----------



## 8103

I didn't notice that lol, looks like you're about to jack two guys off lol


----------



## big_jim_87

54und3r5 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> :lol: If you didn't point out my hands i wouldn't have a clue what you were on about, but looking back at the pictures and they do look a bit weird :S The only thing i can think of for doing that is that i suffer with a skin condition and i have blisters from deadlifts on the calouses and its painful to squeeze my hands together.. I will however rectify this problem because i look like an absolute spaz!! Cheers for pointing it out and i apologise for any mental harm caused in the viewing of my pictures (no compensation payable mind  )


lol love the reply your a funny guy i like that lol

i was allways told to tuck my thumb in the fist... this way i the finger tips are more on the palm of the hand rather then were i assume you get the calouses? i think this is what is expected of you onstage when you pose any way if some else knowes any more on this jump in?...


----------



## 54und3r5

Ill have a go at that cheers jim! If not, ill just have to man up and squeeze until my hands start bleeding - I know i'm doing it right then lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

see if you can see what i mean in this dorian vid?


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeah I do mate  been in mirror doing it  thanks for pointing that out - got 8 weeks to address it anyways


----------



## hsmann87

Alright mate.

Any particular reason for doing legs twice a week? I know a few guys who do this, but seem to do hamstrings one workout and quads another. From one of your posts it seems as though you do both hams and quads in the same workout twice a week.


----------



## 54und3r5

Just came back from NPA south West in Taunton - two boys who train in my gym got 2nd and 3rd in middleweight categories.. Was my first show so was really good to see what happens etc.

-hsman - Yeh i trained quads and hammys in same session twice a week - i always have done and it seems to work for me - If it aint broke don't fix it mentality! ;o)

(In my offseason i typically train legs 3 times a week (squats))


----------



## hsmann87

Fair do's. Your legs are your best feature so I aint gonna argue with you lol.


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> Fair do's. Your legs are your best feature so I aint gonna argue with you lol.


Be brawling outside the South East venue now haha!! You still defo off?


----------



## bigbear21

remember on the back shots to tense the abs bring sthe lower back out more


----------



## 54und3r5

bigbear21 said:


> remember on the back shots to tense the abs bring sthe lower back out more


Thanks for the tip mate  Legend :beer:


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Be brawling outside the South East venue now haha!! You still defo off?


Defo off?


----------



## 54und3r5

Sorry mate forget your not welsh haha - are you definately going to the show in sept?


----------



## hsmann87

At the minute im pretty definite as nothing else has come up that I need to attend. I would very much like to go, especially since I am looking to compete next year; would like to know what the deal is at shows first hand.


----------



## 54und3r5

Cool 

Anyways did chest today - quality workout beat everything from previous workout by quite a considerable margin.

6x6 smyth incline

3x6 cable x over

6x6 flat db press

3x6 incline db flye

6x6 weighted dips

Core and then 30 mins cardio


----------



## 54und3r5

Just finished legs - what a workout!

Hack squat 4x6 (added 20kilos from last workout and was still easy)

Straight legged deads 3x10 (10k more)

Leg press 4x6 (10kmore)

Leg extension (+1block)

Squats (10k more)

Calves 4x10 (increase in reps)

Definately the best workout to date! Although strength is considerably lower to what I'm pushing when I'm 2 stone heavier- the strength increase is incredible especially since I weighed today and I'm down another pound to 12'7'5


----------



## 8103

time for some update pictures!!


----------



## hsmann87

Good shizzle!

What do you think it causing you to have better workouts? Changes to diet, improved focus and drive etc...


----------



## hsmann87

crouchmagic said:


> time for some update pictures!!


x2


----------



## 54und3r5

Pics will be up every 2 weeks so when I'm 6 weeks out there shall be new pics - mentally I'm breaking the prep in to 2 weeks periods; dunno why but its helping 

I think strength increase is down to a few factors, notably; muscle memory-improved focus definately- and alteration in nutrition  I shall be changing my programme next week to give my body a beasting - compounds will be kept at 6-8 reps and other exercises from 6-12  nutrition will probablly change also - change protein source and mix carb sources up - fats will remain the same ; egg yolk and flaxseed oil


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Pics will be up every 2 weeks so when I'm 6 weeks out there shall be new pics - mentally I'm breaking the prep in to 2 weeks periods; dunno why but its helping
> 
> I think strength increase is down to a few factors, notably; muscle memory-improved focus definately- *and alteration in nutrition*  I shall be changing my programme next week to give my body a beasting - compounds will be kept at 6-8 reps and other exercises from 6-12  nutrition will probablly change also - change protein source and mix carb sources up - fats will remain the same ; egg yolk and flaxseed oil


so is this nutrition alteration a calorific/macro alteration or just an alteration in the types of foods?


----------



## 54und3r5

Alteration in food sources mate.

Yeh were some great physiques there; hopefully I can say the same for myself in 7 and a half weeks (condition wise anyways haha)


----------



## 54und3r5

Graduation day - 90 mins cardio @ 430  (( got to leave by 7am - no weight training today


----------



## 54und3r5

Sooo... Did back today after a long graduation and graduation 'alcohol-free' ball in the night. Was absolutely mentally and physically exhausted but managed to beat all last weeks :]

Weighted wide grip pullups 6x6

db shrugs 3x6

BB Row 6x6

Straight armed cable pulldown 3x6

Latpulldown 6x6

Reduced rest time to 40 seconds also!! Sweaty Betty! Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## 54und3r5

Just hit shoulders - good workout 

Db press 4x6

Reverse delt pec 3x6

Cable upright rows 4x6

Db side raises 3x6

Hammer shoulder press 4x6

30 mins cardio

- legs tomorrow


----------



## hsmann87

Have you always trained with a lot of volume?


----------



## 54und3r5

Mix it up mate - I change programmes and training styles every 8-12 weeks depending on the programme.

When I finish my comp, I plan on a lean bulk and utilising a 5x5 programme which I'm modifying with an extra arms day because their ****e!


----------



## 54und3r5

Leg workout today; Felt weird doing squats at the start (light headed and shizzle) But i carried on and hit higher weight and reps than the previous session!

Squat 3x6

Lying hammy curl 4x6

Leg press 3x6

Leg extension 3x6

Calves 3x10

50 days until my competition and I'm getting happier with my condition. Vascularity in my legs today was really good, and waking up with vains in lower abdominal area. Arms are looking much better, seperation, vascularity etc. Pictures will be up next weekend to demonstrate my progress


----------



## hsmann87

hows the posing practice?


----------



## 54und3r5

Hey mate! Its not going too bad, going to be nailing it all this week in the nights  pictures should be up either sat/sunday depending on when my girlfriend can take them  6 weeks out this sunday


----------



## hsmann87

Nice. you seem in good spirits. which is more than i can say for me.

im craving sweet stuff so much now that everytime i brush my teeth in the evenings i feel like swallowing the toothpaste because it tastes so nice haha


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh I'm feeling good mate  just chilling out reading some law articles for my LPC in september- it chills me out ( I'm a bit of a geek like that haha)

I've been loving my black coffee at the moment - keeping my cravings away! And lol @ ur toothpaste- I'm the same with my mouth wash!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks matey


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Yeh I'm feeling good mate  just chilling out reading some law articles for my LPC in september- it chills me out ( I'm a bit of a geek like that haha)
> 
> I've been loving my black coffee at the moment - keeping my cravings away! And lol @ ur toothpaste- I'm the same with my mouth wash!!


nothing geeky about that shizzle at all. i look at my tax legislation sometimes :thumb:

black coffee is good, but i cant drink it after 4pm, otherwise i can kiss a decent nights sleep goodbye.

on a pre workout note - triple espressos get me BUZZING! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 54und3r5

I'm nt too bad on black coffee can drink it any time and get to sleep  nice rear double bicep - lats look good in profile pic hsmann


----------



## hsmann87

Cheers dude. Still not satisfied though. I will be happy when i have visible veins creeping through my traps, rhomboids and lats!


----------



## 54und3r5

Hell yeh!! It's all about the vascularity!!! My old man calls me 'Vein boy' at the moment lol..


----------



## Bulkamania

Hey mate, found it lol.

Looking great, legs are huge


----------



## 54und3r5

Good workout today - energy levels are low after it!

Done some deadlifts off the floor 12/10/8/6 rep range, along with some other shizzle!

Upped my carbs a little on high carb days by 50g and reduced cardio by 20 minutes also!


----------



## 8103

pictures today friend


----------



## 54und3r5

On sunday mate - that's when abis taking them


----------



## 8103

you said friday!! Haha

hows things


----------



## 54und3r5

Have to wait then won't you haha! Not bad - got a new training split at the moment - tis killing me! Got bodyfat meeasured. On monday and its 6


----------



## 8103

nice one 

how did you get your bodyfat measured what did you use?


----------



## hsmann87

How are your sterngth levels mate. I havent noticed much difference in mine. I think its all in the head


----------



## 54und3r5

Callipers crouch

I'd say my strength has gone down quite considerably - but its hard to gauge because I'm typically a low rep (6 or less reps trainer) and now I'm doing less rest - more reps etc..


----------



## 54und3r5

Bodyweight is about 12 stone 6 ish - the weights are incredibly low mate - I'm doing supersets and trisets and shizzle..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Good luck mate, just saw your thread today, i will be keeping an eye on this log from now on.


----------



## 54und3r5

Good stuff mate !!!


----------



## 8103

My bro bought some, I should try and find out mine lol


----------



## 54und3r5

With your gut. I'm guessing 15 lol....


----------



## 54und3r5

Right - So I'm bored as hell (waiting to pick up my mother from a night out with her work colleagues), so decided to take 2 pictures of my back - I'll take a full set of compulsory poses, and quarter turns on sunday - but here are two sneak pics haha - off my blackberry but quality aint too bad in first pic.. second is meh!!!



















^ 6 weeks 2 days out!


----------



## 54und3r5

Legs tomorrow - Writing now because wont have time, girlfriend is back off hols etc

Ham curl supersetted with Hack Squat 3 x 20

Leg extension supersetted with back squat 3x20

Db partial deads supersetted with db static lunge 3x20

Calf raise machine 2 x 20

Lets get it on, then full set of photos on sunday!! 6 weeks out, 4 weeks have flown so far!!!!!


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Right - So I'm bored as hell (waiting to pick up my mother from a night out with her work colleagues), so decided to take 2 pictures of my back - I'll take a full set of compulsory poses, and quarter turns on sunday - but here are two sneak pics haha - off my blackberry but quality aint too bad in first pic.. second is meh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ 6 weeks 2 days out!


Looking good mate looking good!


----------



## hsmann87

conditioning is excellent mate. you will be one ripped up mofo come comp date!

how tall are u btw?


----------



## 54und3r5

6ft on the money mate!


----------



## 8103

midget


----------



## Jem

Makes for a nice read - will look at the charity page too chris ...good on ya !

Congrats on the 1st and all the best with the show:thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers Jem


----------



## 54und3r5

Thnx god  full pics will be up tomorrow - mrs is home today so getting her to take em on sunday


----------



## 8103

wheres the pictures then


----------



## 54und3r5

Right, here are the 6 weeks out pictures - I took them in my shed like previously but the sunlight ruined the pictures so decided to take them in my house - I'm really happy with condition so far  (still haven't shaved chest, armpits or legs either)

First are the pictures taken inside my house and I've decided to attach a few pictures of inside my shed to demonstrate progress.


----------



## 8103

looking quality mate  quads are beastly!

edit: shave em legs lol


----------



## 54und3r5

Gonna shave legs 2 weeks out ish.. mental thing lol!


----------



## 8103

Need a lawn mower to shave those


----------



## 54und3r5

I've seen worse  Like little chris's love rug haha


----------



## hsmann87

Looking good mate. I would say side chest needs some work though...


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers mate - ill do my best - hitting every bodypart hard at moment!! So motivated!


----------



## Críostóir

nice progress mate


----------



## Bulkamania

Nice one mate, looking really good. Wish my quads looked like that lol.

Dunno if you've already seen but I've got 2 new pics on page 57 of my journal


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh I just left a comment bulk - awesome 

Cheers for comment callofwild


----------



## 54und3r5

Oh and if big jim is watching - hope my hands don't pi$s you off now haha


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks again God  I can't wait to train tomorrow now, full of determination; posting pictures every two weeks is most certainly aiding me mentally through this comp prep - cheers to everyone who's following this journal: you might not know it, but your comments keep pushing me on


----------



## RyanClarke

Legs from the front are awesome mate,

Back is your best body part IMO


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers clarke - yeh I think legs and back are my best features (in that order though)


----------



## 54und3r5

Had a dental appointment at 1130 today so training a bit later than normal 

Gonna hit upper body A @ around 1pm

Incline myo chest press - dips - db flat press 4x8

Wide pulldwn-close row -narrowpulldown 4x8

Military-dbupright row-db hammer press 3x8

Cable curl- db hammer-ez bar curl 3x6

Tri extension-db kickback- dip 3x6

Should get a nice burn :0) -- gonna eat some brown rice/veg and chicken before I go


----------



## 8103

what are you db pressing now?


----------



## 54und3r5

well in these Tri sets, very little mate - idea is to get blood and contraction of the muscle - last time I done db press I was doing 35's for 8-15

Nothing spectacular, but as you know I do a lot of standing barbell strict military pressing instead


----------



## 54und3r5

Just trained legs - awesome workout, legs feel twice the siz2, pumped!!!

Cudnt be ****d for chicken/turkey yesterday so ended up eating shed load of egg whites (30+) - bad idea, I am one smelly mofo, cnt stop farting haha!!

Eating 200g fresh chicken breast - 4 ryvita breads and mixed salad atm - ryvita is lush on a diet haha!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh mate same stuff haha!

6 meals a day - high carb days wed and sat - 170 - 270 accordingly - other 5 days are under 100g of carbs - 2 days are 50g - 2 70-80 1 - 90-100

Fats are 20-25g - solely from egg yolks and flaxseed tablets and flazseed oil

Protein aim for 300grams

Don't mix my carbs and fat

So for example - meal 1 5 egg whites 150g chicken / 90 oats/ cinamon /

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/ 2 flaxseed tablets / 1 fruit

Etc

Water is 6-8litres a day

Supps are glutamine, flaxseed caps, glucosamine sulphate, multi vit, vitamin c


----------



## hsmann87

Why dont you mix your carbs and fat?


----------



## 54und3r5

Hsmann - limit fat storage ;0)

God - I try to vary my protein sources - main sources are turkey/chicken/egg whites but also have lean turkey mince/steak/beef sometimes! Carb sources, I try to range to take advantage of nutritional values - red pots/ desiree pots/ sweet pots / ryvita bread / brown rice / oats

Fruits are - grapefruit / apple / pear / oranges / bannana

Have at least 2 veg or salad with my meals a day also!

Energy levels have surprisngly been oki considering but I'm getting terrible moodswings (this prep is really testing my relationship with my girlfriend but fair play she's being super cool with it.. I owe her big time when show has finished haha)

And since I train 6x a week weights - the high carbs fall around training days anyways :0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Oh and strength is absolute pi$s poor God - but the way in which I train now, involves tri sets, supersets, high reps and very little rest (catch breath etc) So its difficult to gauge since I'm typically a low rep trainer 5x5 etc.


----------



## hsmann87

So when you are bulking and at full strength, what are your rep maxes?

I havent really lost any strength whilst on keto. Originally i did lose a little, but i think that was a combination of mental blocks and my body not being used to low calories. But my strength levels now are OK.


----------



## hsmann87

hsmann87 said:


> So when you are bulking and at full strength, what are your rep maxes?
> 
> I havent really lost any strength whilst on keto. Originally i did lose a little, but i think that was a combination of mental blocks and my body not being used to low calories. But my strength levels now are OK.


 God, seeing as you are also on keto, what are your strength levels like in comaprison to your "bulking" phases? Similar to mine or losses in strength?


----------



## 54und3r5

Max pbs are

Bench 130x2 (weak point - pulled my pec twice so set me back)

Squat below para 160x6 130x19 (failed 20 repper)

Dead - 200x5

Military strict standing 75x8

I intend to smash these records within 4 months after comp - cnt wait to train 3 times a week agen ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Just trained upper body B today - was good workout, beat all last week so really happy  - I had a few comments off a few of the boys in the gym that I was looking good etc.. Good morale boost ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Max pbs are
> 
> Bench 130x2 (weak point - pulled my pec twice so set me back)
> 
> *Squat below para 160x6 130x19 (failed 20 repper)*
> 
> Dead - 200x5
> 
> Military strict standing 75x8
> 
> I intend to smash these records within 4 months after comp - cnt wait to train 3 times a week agen ;0)


That explains the sick quads then!

nice one. some big lifts there mate.



54und3r5 said:


> Max pbs are
> 
> Bench 130x2 (weak point - pulled my pec twice so set me back)
> 
> Squat below para 160x6 130x19 (failed 20 repper)
> 
> Dead - 200x5
> 
> Military strict standing 75x8
> 
> *I intend to smash these records within 4 months after comp -* cnt wait to train 3 times a week agen ;0)


:rockon:hell yeah! i cant wait till this keto shizzle is over either. im determined to pull 5 pps off the floor for >8 reps by feb next year. :bounce:


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers bro - bit disapointed with chest but can't do nothing when plagued by injury!

I've already planned my diet and training split after the show - lean bulk with a 5x5 programme - 5x5 is my bread and butter, my legs, shoulders back and chest grow very well from it  - just need to make sure I do some arm work this time haha!!


----------



## 54und3r5

And 5 plates per side for that many reps is an incredible lift mate! Make sure to get a vid when u do it


----------



## hsmann87

Nice!

I stick to a 4 day split when im trying to < and > weight.

Legs & calves & abs

Shoulders and triceps

Back, rear delts, traps & abs

Chest & biceps

Although when i start "bulking" (i hate that word lol) im gonna be finishing my back workouts with some hammies aswell. Those mofos need to GROW!

As for the video, it prob wont occur. Im too busy psyching myself up and cursing myself profusely in my mind to remember to set a fooking camera up and press record lol


----------



## 54und3r5

I followed a 4 day split and found that I grew better when training only 3x per week - although it is nice to have a change 

I hate the word bulking too! I'm gonna let myself get to 15 percent at most after show and focus on mass instead of being a beauty and staying lean and limiting muscle gain!


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> I hate the word bulking too! I'm gonna let myself get to 15 percent at most after show and focus on mass instead of being a beauty and staying lean and limiting muscle gain!


 yeah dont get too fat though. i was about 18% before i started this cut and its MUCH harder to get in shape. just keep an eye on it i suppose.

im aiming to have abs throughout my next "bulk" to make my cutting a bit easier. Im also thinking of doing a short "cut" (only 5-6 weeks max) in feb 2011 to keep fat levels low. I will also be going to cancun for a week in march so it also makes sense in that respect


----------



## 54und3r5

Well my last bulk, I reached 15 stone at my heaviest and oh god was I a watery mess!! But when I wasn't bloated you could still see the outline of my abs - gonna experiment with my carbs and fats to see if I can bulk without gerrin that watery look with excess carbs


----------



## 54und3r5

On my last bulk, I decided to do 400g carbs with low fats - bad idea - this time I'm planning around 250-300g carbs 100-150g fats


----------



## hsmann87

Fow show. Since doing keto i have discovered that my body much prefers a higher fat intake. When i start to put on weight im gonna stick to high protein, high fats and moderate carb. Dunno whether how well this will work though.

Ive been doing quite a bit of research recently and have discovered that humans cant digest wheat sourced carbs as well as other carb sources like potatoes/rice/oats. Im therefore completely eradicating bread, weetabix, ryvita etc out of my diet next and sticking to simply oats, rice, cashews and waxy maize starch(PWO only).

Looking forward to it. But have about 7ish weeks left of this [email protected] diet first lol


----------



## 54und3r5

Ah I couldn't get rid of bread/weetabix ; I love it too much in the offseason  -- fu ck man! you got longer left than me of dieting! You'll be ripped to pieces on my showday now haha ;0)

The amount of dirty cheats I have planned the week after my show is making me foam in the mouth haha!! A whole home baked apple pie and ice cream is the first thing tha comes to mind


----------



## hsmann87

Lol yeah bread is just too fooking nice. Before i started dieting i was munching down a minimum of 6 slices a day with butter and jam on. Was like heaven lol. But the way I see it is that if I intend to compete next year i dont wanna make it hard for myself for when i gotta lean down again. Ive learnt that when doing this cut. Its gonna be tough but im up for the long hard ride . And as for weetabix, it is just gonna be replaced with Oatabix...simples lol.

Im still ok with cheats as im cheating from 5pm until 11pm every friday. Its wierd though as i dont really crave dirty food that much. Im more obsessed with getting 500g carbs in. And the best way is through rice crispies, crunchy nut cornflakes, baked potatoes and BAAARE bbq sauce. Although the odd KFC and ice cream has been known to wander into my gob


----------



## 54und3r5

Uck me you fat bastard, thats a lot of bread haha  6 minimum lolz!!

My cheats are generally - Roast Dinner / Apple pie and ice cream or Chinese(not so much of a cheat usually cook brown rice and have shed load of chicken balls n bbq sauce) and indian or pizza! mmmmm im hungry now haha!!

Cant wait for the show to be over, but excited to be ripped to shreds on stage too


----------



## hsmann87

lol yeah when i pig out i pig the ferrk out. when i have my cheat though i hardly eat any meat. by that time im so sick and tired of flesh i cant stand the sight of it. but i usually have a protein shake thrown in somewhere because i start to feel bad lol.

arent you having any cheat meals now then? not even once weekly/fortnightly?


----------



## 54und3r5

Nah I aint had any cheats - and don't intend to, on a saturday my favourite meal is 500g red potatoes / salad steak and egg whites - sad eh? Haha


----------



## hsmann87

Mate that sounds like an awesome meal! It may be sad to the average fat cvnt. But they are just fat cvnts, so their opinions mean nothing lol


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye, I love my red pots on this diet  - its 200g of carbs today so meal 4 which is next will be 500g red pots / turkey mince / 2 egg whites / salad or mix veg


----------



## 54und3r5

Just got back from an awesome but painful workout (muscle soreness not injury  ) I can barely walk!

Sitting here with egg whites and chicken wincing at the prospect of having to get up and walk lol!

Can't believe how quickly everything is going - this sunday I'll be 5 weeks out (half way through my competition prep) - can't wait till its over so everything ; relationships, eating habits and training can resume to normal :0)


----------



## 54und3r5

A great upper body session today - felt really motivated and energetic in the gym today!! Awesome ;0)

Received my NPA membership pack today (show entry forms, poster and membership card and number) Additionally attatched, was a friendly and welcoming message from michael phillips; wishing me good luck and praising this log on uk muscle (Cheers dude, will see you sept 12th ;0) )

Just filled in South east competition entry form so will be sending this off in the post sometime this weekend!

Going for a meal with my girlfriend tonight (to a carvery where I'll eat turkey and mixed veg; hopefully she won't eat all of her meat like usual  ) Also decided to go to a local club for a charity event where a cover band of stereophonics are playing. Needless to say, I shall be drinking water all night - and will sneak back to the car at about 9-10 for my final meal :0)

Also managed to stay on my own doorstep talking to the myprotein delivery driver for sodding ages... He asked me if I'm training today and told him I'm competing etc and then he went off on one.. Telling me how cycling is better to grow muscles in your legs than squats because of long and short muscle fibres.. As soon as these words came out of his mouth I went into pilot mode and just politely smiled and nodded until after what seemed a life time.. He'd bugger off!! Lol! - something funny I did manage to listen to was that, when he was young and in the RAF, because he trained his arms with bicep curls he couldn't straighten his arms because the muscles prevented him from doing it....

Saunders tip of the day - when the delivery man comes, just sign for the package and shut the bastard door!!


----------



## hsmann87

hahahahaha.

to be fair to him though he wasnt chatting PURE sh1t. ive seen chris hoy squat 180kg in that kellogs advert.



cant you drink diet coke at the club tonight?


----------



## hsmann87

whats your 5x5 offseason split like? i know you do 3 days a week only but what are the muscle groupings? and do you train 3 days in 7 or 1 on/1 off/ 1 on/1 off etc


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh but to be fair chris Hoy DOES squat! He wouldn't have legs like that if he didn't! If you take a look at most cyclists legs their a million miles away from the aesthetic viewpoint of Hoy's - great legs though!!!

My 5x5 is simply billstarrs 5x5 intermediate (also known as madcow) so its mon - wed - fri -

If you take a look at the programme, it recommends ramping up the weights so basically your first 4 sets r pi$s easy then the final set is hard - but I make smaller increments so its more intense - worked well for me anyways :0) I'm going to do that routine to hit some pb's - then I'm thinking of doing a dc style routine (which hilly made), followed by UHT for 12 weeks (wee g's training principles) - got the next 8-12 months of training planned


----------



## 54und3r5

And to the diet coke - I told myself I would drink nothing but water through the comp prep and this is what I'll do  - if I start letting my eating/drinking habits slip - ill be more inclined to 'cheat' (if that's word for drinking diet coke haha) more frequently.

So far, the only way in which I have deviated from my nutritional plan is by having an extra apple - and I felt soo guilty; so sad haha!


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Also managed to stay on my own doorstep talking to the myprotein delivery driver for sodding ages... He asked me if I'm training today and told him I'm competing etc and then he went off on one.. Telling me how cycling is better to grow muscles in your legs than squats because of long and short muscle fibres.. As soon as these words came out of his mouth I went into pilot mode and just politely smiled and nodded until after what seemed a life time.. He'd bugger off!! Lol! - something funny I did manage to listen to was that, when he was young and in the RAF, because he trained his arms with bicep curls he couldn't straighten his arms because the muscles prevented him from doing it....
> 
> Saunders tip of the day - when the delivery man comes, just sign for the package and shut the bastard door!!


the best thing to do is just nod and smile lol, pointless arguing

hows things chris?


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh mate - really winds me up when someone speaks about a topic thinking they are masters of the subject!

I'm not too bad, you still game for picking me up next sunday for that powerlifting comp? ;0)


----------



## 8103

yeh mate whats your postcode?


----------



## 54und3r5

Just txt u it


----------



## hsmann87

mate diet coke is the only thing that is keeping me sane during this diet! listening to your perspective seems logical though. i might try that when i diet for an actual show lol


----------



## 8103

seems easy getting to you


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye just over the mountain crouch ;0) (I'm too lazy and fukd off diet to drive) what time roughly you gonna pick me up?


----------



## 8103

early probably 9ish ok?


----------



## 54und3r5

Hsmann - you don't need diet coke; just in your head mate  fortunately, I find the dieting aspect of bodybuilding easier than the training. Crouchmagic can vouch for me, I'm incredibly strict, even when bulking :0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh ill be up at 6am doing cardio and prepping food anyways, that's late for me ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Trained lower body C today - sunday is rest day tomorrow, defo deserve it this week haha!

Exhausted after going out last night, woke up @ 9am - usually up at 6-7 ish - gonna enjoy my potatoes and steak today ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Brilliant upper body workout today! Woke up feeling extremely lethargic and entered the gym in a bit of a demotivated state! However, I managed to psyche myself up and follow through with one of the best upperbody workouts to date :0) -

'If I get beat, I make sure it's not because I've been outworked' - Layne Norton ;0)


----------



## najybomb

i competed in the npa southwest in 2008, good shows mate youll enjoy it alot. got some mental quads on you. good luck.


----------



## damon86

Hey dude. you look in good shape. I competed in BNBF Northerns last week. I was the Lightweight class (under 72kg). I came 5th out of 7. You look as lean as I did and your legs look huge so go for it. It's experience and you'll love it.


----------



## 54und3r5

najybomb said:


> i competed in the npa southwest in 2008, good shows mate youll enjoy it alot. got some mental quads on you. good luck.


€

Cool man, how did you do and what weight class you enter? I visited the NPA SouthWest in Taunton this year to watch one of the boys who trains at my gym and it was a great laugh :0)

Cheers for the compliment too ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

damon86 said:


> Hey dude. you look in good shape. I competed in BNBF Northerns last week. I was the Lightweight class (under 72kg). I came 5th out of 7. You look as lean as I did and your legs look huge so go for it. It's experience and you'll love it.


Heya bro, cheers for leaving a comment ;0) and thanks :thumb: ! Congrats on competing and placing 5th dude, awesome!!

I'm really looking forward to the show! But I am also incredibly nervous; I've been viewing pictures of the middleweights from previous shows and some of the guys look absolutely fantastic; incredible mass, symettry and their condition is really dialed in! Keep reminding myself of this in the gym every time I feel like giving in, and its driving me forward and helping me grind out that next rep! Equally, every time I get a craving, the thought of being ripped on stage quickly suppresses this feeling.

I can honestly say, that I feel the most motivated I have ever been in the context of training at the present. Regardless of where I place on the day, I can feel pride and satisfaction in knowing i gave the competition prep my 100% effort! Bodybuilding is an awesome sport!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Just blasted legs - added more weight to the bar than last week and definately felt it! Had to rest pause a lot of reps - lunges at the end were agony, but nevertheless were completed ;0)

33 days left !!! Come on!!!


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

slight streghnth increase on keto... well could be the tren:whistling: but not noticed any stregnth loss and pbs are being hit!

some the keto works a treat for stregnth and some its crap...me its good and good for you too by the sounds of it!


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

54und3r5 said:


> Just blasted legs - added more weight to the bar than last week and definately felt it! Had to rest pause a lot of reps - lunges at the end were agony, but nevertheless were completed ;0)
> 
> 33 days left !!! Come on!!!


good luck matey looking good


----------



## 54und3r5

I'm not on keto mate haha!!

Thanks anyways ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Upper body B went well today- nice pump and upped the weight used - nice and controlled negatives and an explosive concentric movement; great mind-muscle connection

Going to change workout routine next week - the new workout will take me up to 1 weeks out - which will require a new alteration for depletion ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

easy now! looking good mate. decent to see your mood is elevated. thats the worst thing IMO. last week the diet really messed with my head but not as bad this week as work is keeping my busy!

whats the new workout regime gonna look like then?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hey 54und3r5 

your pictures are insane mate, look brilliant, conditioning is crazy ! not an ounce of fat on you !

i'm currently doing a cutting phase and aspire to be as ripped as you are.

i think my bodyfat is about 17-18% atm, i'm in my 5th week of dieting now and up until now been doing 45-50mins of cardio every morning. Do you think i should start doing cardio twice a day like you were doing, 60min in the morning then 30minutes after workout in evening. To up the intensity and start getting down to near 10% bf.

How best do u recommend i get from 17% down to 6-10% ? i have been on low carb, high pro diet and have lost a good amount of fat (was 22-25% 5 weeks ago) but i feel my fat loss has slowed down. How do you recomend i get down to 10%

should i start carb cycling and doing more cardio now ?

the reason i ask is because your crazy ripped so obveously know a lot about getting into that condition.

do you think i need to change things or will what i am currently doing eventually get me to 10%, i just need to give it time ?

cheers mate.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck with ur comp looking good. Congrats on ur law degre 1st


----------



## najybomb

Juniors mate won it.


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> easy now! looking good mate. decent to see your mood is elevated. thats the worst thing IMO. last week the diet really messed with my head but not as bad this week as work is keeping my busy!
> 
> whats the new workout regime gonna look like then?


Yeh mate, I'm motivated mannnn! Can't wait for comp!!! Woohoooooo ;0)

And come on hsmann!! Don't let your diet overcome you!! The end result will be worth it!! Keep plodding along, I wanna see you ripped when I see you at my show ;0)

Regarding the new programme - I'm going to sort it out on friday, so ill post it on here then!! New pics will be up this saturday (4 weeks and 1 day out) - I'm going to a powerlifting show on sunday so that's why they'll be posted a day earlier ;0)

Keep up the hard work dude and stay headstrong with your diet

'The wolf at the bottom of the hill is hungrier than the one at the top' - make your way to the top!!!!! (That being ripped to sh1t!!)


----------



## 54und3r5

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> hey 54und3r5
> 
> your pictures are insane mate, look brilliant, conditioning is crazy ! not an ounce of fat on you !
> 
> i'm currently doing a cutting phase and aspire to be as ripped as you are.
> 
> i think my bodyfat is about 17-18% atm, i'm in my 5th week of dieting now and up until now been doing 45-50mins of cardio every morning. Do you think i should start doing cardio twice a day like you were doing, 60min in the morning then 30minutes after workout in evening. To up the intensity and start getting down to near 10% bf.
> 
> How best do u recommend i get from 17% down to 6-10% ? i have been on low carb, high pro diet and have lost a good amount of fat (was 22-25% 5 weeks ago) but i feel my fat loss has slowed down. How do you recomend i get down to 10%
> 
> should i start carb cycling and doing more cardio now ?
> 
> the reason i ask is because your crazy ripped so obveously know a lot about getting into that condition.
> 
> do you think i need to change things or will what i am currently doing eventually get me to 10%, i just need to give it time ?
> 
> cheers mate.


Hey mate, cheers for posting!

I wouldn't recommend doing shed loads of cardio at your stage - if your losing weight, keep the cardio duration the same until you stall with your weight loss.. When you do stall, you can either drop your carbs or up your cardio. Keep your weightloss at a steady pace.. If you start doing loads of cardio you may end up losing muscle if your not careful. Also when you lower your carbs you need to compensate by adding Essential Fats.

Cardio intensity should be performed at 120-140bpm - Fat burning so muscle mass is preserved! I do powerwalking; this is a good option!

What i could recommend however is splitting your cardio sessions up. For example, instead of doing 50 minutes fasted. You could try doing 30 minutes fasted and then 20 minutes in the pm or after a workout!

Equally, there are many ways to skin a cat with regard to diet. I am a huge fan of carb cycling, and there is an abundance of information across the web on how to do it! Additionally, a keto diet may work well, but I do not enjoy this type of approach. At the end of the day aslong as your body is in a calorie deficit you will lose weight. Carb cycling is a great way to do this; if your macros and kcals are correct, but there are also other approaches.

Hope this helps ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with ur comp looking good. Congrats on ur law degre 1st


Cheers bet ;0) Thanks for dropping in


----------



## 54und3r5

najybomb said:


> Juniors mate won it.


Thats awesome dude. Amazing achievement. Whats your name? I ask because you must be on the npa website, and I want to see what you looked like ;0)


----------



## najybomb

Not on there, I was, but I think they only keep upto date members and since I am no longer natural I didn't Renew my membership lol. But don't misjudge me, I support natural bodybuilding whole heartedly, and I had real reasons for the road I went down. I looked good to be honest, for an eighteen year old who had been training six months I looked damn good, I couldn't do the finals sadly as I fell severely sick after the show and was hospitalised.

Keep up the good work mate, what is your poseing like now? Have you tried to make poses your own?


----------



## 54und3r5

You dirty roider get out of my thread lolol!! I'm not judging here mate, I have mates who are on the jungle juice, and you don't have to explain yourself ;0) Who am i to judge you, and who are you to judge me; I live by this 

Cool that you won though mate, would have loved to see the pics mind but never mind  )

Yeh im practising posing, but its still not brilliant, but considerably better than previously. I've finished my routine so I've got some 'trademark' poses if that's the word!


----------



## najybomb

Good lad, when I get a chance I'll post up the photo of me that was in the beef mag. I normally use my iPhone so not sure I can do that on here. Will give it ago though. My trademark was and still is my naturally large trpezius muscles. Probably most impressive bit of ny physique lmao. With regards poseing routine top notch! Hope you chose a piece of music no one would of thought to use, gets so boring and samely otherwise. You'll meet a good friend of mine at the show jon Bibb, you should add him on facebook, top bloke. Wish you all the best mate and I'll try and get some photos up of what I used to look like. Also will keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## 54und3r5

Awesome stuff mate, look forward to seeing the Monster Traps haha!

Yeh i've got a good piece of music dude, works well with my posing i think ;0)

I'll keep an eye out and will add him on facebook 

Cheers for following my thread, and good luck with training/life ;0)


----------



## najybomb

Well i'm a week and a half out from a show, so will wait for the pics and post up both lol!


----------



## 54und3r5

Cool man, g'luck for your show ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Yeh mate, I'm motivated mannnn! Can't wait for comp!!! Woohoooooo ;0)
> 
> And come on hsmann!! Don't let your diet overcome you!! The end result will be worth it!! Keep plodding along, I wanna see you ripped when I see you at my show ;0)
> 
> Regarding the new programme - I'm going to sort it out on friday, so ill post it on here then!! New pics will be up this saturday (4 weeks and 1 day out) - I'm going to a powerlifting show on sunday so that's why they'll be posted a day earlier ;0)
> 
> Keep up the hard work dude and stay headstrong with your diet
> 
> 'The wolf at the bottom of the hill is hungrier than the one at the top' - make your way to the top!!!!! (That being ripped to sh1t!!)


haha cheers for the motivation dude.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

54und3r5 said:


> Hey mate, cheers for posting!
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing shed loads of cardio at your stage - if your losing weight, keep the cardio duration the same until you stall with your weight loss.. When you do stall, you can either drop your carbs or up your cardio. Keep your weightloss at a steady pace.. If you start doing loads of cardio you may end up losing muscle if your not careful. Also when you lower your carbs you need to compensate by adding Essential Fats.
> 
> Cardio intensity should be performed at 120-140bpm - Fat burning so muscle mass is preserved! I do powerwalking; this is a good option!
> 
> What i could recommend however is splitting your cardio sessions up. For example, instead of doing 50 minutes fasted. You could try doing 30 minutes fasted and then 20 minutes in the pm or after a workout!
> 
> Equally, there are many ways to skin a cat with regard to diet. I am a huge fan of carb cycling, and there is an abundance of information across the web on how to do it! Additionally, a keto diet may work well, but I do not enjoy this type of approach. At the end of the day aslong as your body is in a calorie deficit you will lose weight. Carb cycling is a great way to do this; if your macros and kcals are correct, but there are also other approaches.
> 
> Hope this helps ;0)


hey mate cheers for the response 

best of luck with ur show:beer:


----------



## 54und3r5

No problem man  good luck with your weight loss - make sure to keep me posted on when you get down to minus 10 percent ;0)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

54und3r5 said:


> No problem man  good luck with your weight loss - make sure to keep me posted on when you get down to minus 10 percent ;0)


will do mate


----------



## 54und3r5

Another early and fantastic session today. Deadlifts flew up and I was almost running back and for to the machines in my circuits - extremely motivated!!

Had a nice morale boost last night - my aunty visited my house with my 18 year old cousin, and they asked me how my bodybuilding prep was going and asked to see my physique - I showed them and they were stunned - very complimentary and admitted to being shocked to how good I look  equally, my girlfriend, after 6 weeks of hating my prep, finally showed a bit of support last night by saying 'although she doesn't like bodybuilding, she thinks I look brilliant and is glad I'm doing it'

My parents have even started to become supportive and this comes as a major shock especially since they hold extremely negative views on bodybuilding. Some of you who know me, will realise this from the thread I posted about not being able to drink whey protein. Apparently it makes u ev0l haha!!!

Anyways, just finished cardio, and am attempting to bake my grandfather (who I call gaga) a 70th birthday cake for this coming tuesday ;0) will post pics up of the final product early next week - attempting to make a 'horse racing' based cake - ordered little miniature horses and jockeys jumping over a fence too 

Bring the prep and cake making on!!!


----------



## hsmann87

haha nice!

good going on the cake mate.

its decent that you are getting lots of support from close ones. thats what makes it even better!

i was fired up from your post yesterday so did empty stomach cardio this morning before work - i usually only do that on weekends. doing legs later tonight. am fvckin starving already lol. nothing that a bit of tuneage by disturbed cant fix on my iPod though.

looking forward to seeing the pics

as far as your carb cycling, i was interested so started doing some research and stumbled across these 2 threads. you may have already seen them but if you havent they are well worth a gander:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/11456-how-i-prepare-bodybuilding-comp.html

keep up the good work.


----------



## jonno

Looking good there mate. This is one of the best logs i`ve seen for a good while. Just one critism though and please this is very constructive.

Physique is bang on!!!!!!

But get that f.....g room cleared up and your decor needs updating. lol.

:thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> haha nice!
> 
> good going on the cake mate.
> 
> its decent that you are getting lots of support from close ones. thats what makes it even better!
> 
> i was fired up from your post yesterday so did empty stomach cardio this morning before work - i usually only do that on weekends. doing legs later tonight. am fvckin starving already lol. nothing that a bit of tuneage by disturbed cant fix on my iPod though.
> 
> looking forward to seeing the pics
> 
> as far as your carb cycling, i was interested so started doing some research and stumbled across these 2 threads. you may have already seen them but if you havent they are well worth a gander:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/11456-how-i-prepare-bodybuilding-comp.html
> 
> keep up the good work.


Awesome that I motivated you mate!!! I'll have a gander of them threads later dude, cheers ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

jonno said:


> Looking good there mate. This is one of the best logs i`ve seen for a good while. Just one critism though and please this is very constructive.
> 
> Physique is bang on!!!!!!
> 
> But get that f.....g room cleared up and your decor needs updating. lol.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks jonno mate!! New pics will be up on sat (with the same ****ty decor im afraid haha)

Shed defo needs to be cleaned and I'll inform my parents that decor is outdated haha ;0) legend


----------



## 8103

can you bring me a slice of cake


----------



## 8103

there's a comp in port talbot the same day as yours too chris, not tested though so I'm guessing that's why you didn't enter it

should be some beasts there though, if it was a different day we could have gone to watch


----------



## 54und3r5

I'll make a cake/apple pie (giant one) after my comp and send it haha 

Well considering I'm natty, don't think entering a roided up show wud be a wise idea haha! Maybe watch it next year ;0) - you booked the hotel for my show yet and what time you picking me up on sunday?


----------



## jonno

54und3r5 said:


> Thanks jonno mate!! New pics will be up on sat (with the same ****ty decor im afraid haha)
> 
> Shed defo needs to be cleaned and I'll inform my parents that decor is outdated haha ;0) legend


Shed, feck me its got a proper door and everything, I could live in there. lol

:beer:


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeah the shed is pretty decent when its clean - I put laminated wooden floor down and everything - painted walls etc and door is ventilated n shizzle  ) its just got all my booze, weights and treadmill atm, so acts as a dumping ground


----------



## hsmann87

some motivation for your a$$. not that u need any lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/99402-bnbf-scottish-overall-winner.html


----------



## 54und3r5

Awesome hsmann!!! Reality check hehe ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Upper body 3 went really well today - also on the cake front - managed to bake, fill and ice it all yesterday - gotta do all the fiddly and intricate details today - this will be fun especially since I'm the least artistic person you'll ever meet ;0)

30 days left !!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Going to write down my log for tomorrow in advance.

Wake up @ 7am - cardio for 60 minutes 130-140 bpm

Prep food @ 8am - take dog for a walk

Gym @ 930 - lower body

Hack squats - hamstring curls 2x20

Leg extension - squats 2x20

Db sldl - db lunges 2x20

Calf raises 2x20

- then I'm going shopping for some supplements and foodies with my lovely girlfriend ;0)

Should take pictures of my physique when I get back. No doubt the pictures will be uploaded late afternoon (5-6pm).

Alteration to diet and training will occur, commencing this monday.

Diet modifications

I am lowering carbs with diet - slightly highering fats to compensate - 30-65g carbs for next 4 weeks - until I carb up before competition and depletion week

Fats will be around 60g solely from flaxseed capsules/oil and egg yolks. Protein shall remain around 300g (50g each meal)

Training split will be mon-fri - a body part each day

Monday - chest and core +20 mins cardio pwo

Tuesday - back +30mins cardio pwo

Wednesday - legs+core +20mins cardio pwo

Thursday - shoulders + 30 mins cardio pwo

Friday - arms + core + 20 mins cardio pwo

Morning cardio will be performed fasted for 60 minutes - mon-sunday as was previously (all cardio performed @ 130-140bpm)

Diet is going to be harder for next 4 weeks but nothing worth working for never is easy! Got to get my mental game on now and keep pushing for last 4 weeks. The reason I've dropped a training day for those who are interested is to do with recovery as a result of the lower calorie intake ;0)

Going to be difficult not being able to look forward to having a high carb day (270g and 190g of which I was having previously).. I may have to treat myself with sugar free jelly once a week; we shall see ;0)

Regardless, I'm ready to own this diet and the training and transform my body even further in this final push - watch this space ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Nah mate it will alternate every day - no single day will be the same - difference will be 20g - still bugger all carbs mind!!

Had a think and decided to start the new diet this sunday, rather than the monday - this will give me 4 full weeks, instead of 3 weeks 6 days, I know, I am sad!! Aha ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Diet modifications
> 
> I am lowering carbs with diet - slightly highering fats to compensate - 30-65g carbs for next 4 weeks - until I carb up before competition and depletion week
> 
> Fats will be around 60g solely from flaxseed capsules/oil and egg yolks. Protein shall remain around 300g (50g each meal)
> 
> Diet is going to be harder for next 4 weeks but nothing worth working for never is easy! Got to get my mental game on now and keep pushing for last 4 weeks. The reason I've dropped a training day for those who are interested is to do with recovery as a result of the lower calorie intake ;0)
> 
> Going to be difficult not being able to look forward to having a high carb day (270g and 190g of which I was having previously).. I may have to treat myself with sugar free jelly once a week; we shall see ;0)
> 
> Regardless, I'm ready to own this diet and the training and transform my body even further in this final push - watch this space ;0)


just get on the keto mate for the final 4 week push i say! 

yeah fats are quite easy to source on a high fat diet - whole eggs and almonds are my only sources. works a treat!

good luck with it matey.


----------



## najybomb

Don't do keto atall. That much of a drastic change is just rediculously stupid. And you'll end up flat and potentially Lose muscle. Want to be able to carb up mate do carb cycling and then final week maintain a medium amount of carb untill carb up day. But don't be stupid enough to suddenly change all macros by going on keto. Very stupid indeed


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks for advice, I'm not going on keto - sticking to the plan I outlined above ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

najybomb said:


> Don't do keto atall. That much of a drastic change is just rediculously stupid. And you'll end up flat and potentially Lose muscle. Want to be able to carb up mate do carb cycling and then final week maintain a medium amount of carb untill carb up day. But don't be stupid enough to suddenly change all macros by going on keto. Very stupid indeed


I was only joking on the keto part. For someone as ripped as 54und3r5 currently is, I cannot possibly comment on his diet choices as what he has been doing to date is working perfectly. :thumbup1:

However for you to say what you did about keto, and how it is "very stupid indeed" is very naive:whistling:; IFBB Pro Tim Martin, lifetime drug free switched to keto 4 weeks out from his show and won it, and i quote him:

*"As for the diets, I've tried them all and I think you just have to find what works for your body. That said, what works this year might not work next. You can't argue that JRod's high protein, moderate carb, low fat doesn't work, as he displays crazy separation. I did that all through my twenties and mid-thirties, and I was able to get pretty lean. I do believe that all those years of no fat dieting wreaked havoc on my hormone levels. About three years ago I went for bloodwork and found my total testosterone to be something like 260 (below normal range). I started adding fats to all my meals and six months later it was in the high 300's, still not great but at least in the normal range. I was still doing about 150 g of carbs for my contest diet, and it worked well for me last year. I did the same this year, but when** the ketogenic diet seemed to be gaining popularity I became interested. Then when I did the NPC Master's Nationals and saw how lean Vinny Galanti was on that diet I asked for his help.*

*
*

*
I switched to zero carbs four weeks before the TU and noticed a change after three days, my skin was thinner looking and I didn't really feel flat. I only wish I had tried this diet sooner, so at least that gives me something to look forward to for the IFBB."*

*
*

*
*here is the link to the whole thread if you dont believe me. Its post #1 on the first page:

*http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=40182*.

He also goes onto say somewhere in the thread (ive been trying to find it for the past 15 minutes but cant find it for the life of me!) that the fact that keto makes you flat and doesnt allow you to get a pump, resulting in loss is muscle mass is bullsh1t.

Im just trying to make the point that there is no real right or wrong answer - each to their own

54und3r5, his whole thread is excellent by the way; very informative read. This guy is very sharing with his knowledge and is very open with all of his precontest techniques etc. You have to register to login but that only takes 2 minutes to do. Well worth the read.

Looking forward to the progress pics btw! :thumb:


----------



## 8103

Pics soon


----------



## 8103

Oh chris, you gonna have a maccy d's after the powerlifting comp tomorrow?? Haha


----------



## 54und3r5

Just got back from shopping, bought supplements from 'holland and barrett' and then went to tesco so my girlfriend could cash her travellers cheques. I went walkies and managed to buy 30 eggs, 2kg turkey and 1kg extra lean beef mince - YUM!!! ;0) Came back, and my parents have bought 2 packets of steak for me too, fridge is also full of nice juicy fruit and they've also topped up the vegetables ;0) Well happy!!

Took pictures of my physique, inside my shed and also inside my house. I couldn't manage to manipulate the lighting, so some cuts in my back/abs etc are not as visible if the lighting was better. Anyhow, less of the excuses - Here they are - 4 weeks 1 day out! ;0)





















































































































































































;0)


----------



## 8103

Looking superb man


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> 54und3r5, his whole thread is excellent by the way; very informative read. This guy is very sharing with his knowledge and is very open with all of his precontest techniques etc. You have to register to login but that only takes 2 minutes to do. Well worth the read.
> 
> Looking forward to the progress pics btw! :thumb:


Thanks for the compliment dude ;0) Pics are posted above


----------



## hsmann87

hsmann87 said:


> I was only joking on the keto part.* For someone as ripped as 54und3r5 currently is, I cannot possibly comment on his diet choices as what he has been doing to date is working perfectly.* :thumbup1:
> 
> 54und3r5, his whole thread is excellent by the way; very informative read. This guy is very sharing with his knowledge and is very open with all of his precontest techniques etc. You have to register to login but that only takes 2 minutes to do. Well worth the read.
> 
> Lol the bold bit was the bit complimenting you! The second bit was just saying that that thread on MD is amazing and well worth a read. Not that im taking anything away from this thread. It's awesome:thumb:
> 
> Yeah mate pics look decent. Noticeable change in conditioning. Striations are coming through. Getting veins in the quads aswell! :rockon:
> 
> In the 3rd pic though (back double bi) i reckon your right foot placement needs to be sorted. You have big legs but the thickness and the hamstring development isnt being shown off at all..get that sorted chap!
> 
> But seriously good going man. Keep it up:beer:


----------



## 54und3r5

Again, like previously, you've made a great point!! Will defo address this, cheers fella ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks god mate  ) - just put my pics on facebook as I do every 2 weeks and just got a comment off some random girl stating, on my relaxed front lat pose,

'That looks wrong. Your development is not right. What are you pumping into yourself'

Wtf :S


----------



## 54und3r5

Right, thought I would post what supps I'm going to using from tomorrow onwards

Morning with first meal - green tea/mulit vit/vitamin c/glutamine

Mid afternoon/after training - 6 amino acids/glutamine

Before bed - 6 amino acids/3 zma/glutamine/vitamin c/multi vit/glucosamine sulphate

The week leading up to the show I will be upping my glutamine consumption and also taking in pottasium to combat cramping etc..

Fats will also be from - flaxseed tabs (8 per day)

Also drinking black coffee when required; which will probably be every day haha!


----------



## m14rky

looking great mate keep up the good work


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers fella ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Thanks god mate  ) - just put my pics on facebook as I do every 2 weeks and just got a comment off some random girl stating, on my relaxed front lat pose,
> 
> 'That looks wrong. Your development is not right. What are you pumping into yourself'
> 
> Wtf :S


haha

what a wastegash she is! maybe she said that because she only seems to pull the fat bloated ugly fellas... :whistling:


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye - bloody stupid mun!! Apparently my girlfriend's mother's friend viewed my pics on facebook and thought I was on the jungle juice until my girlfriends mam put her right. Its just ignorance with the majority of non-trainers ..


----------



## Bulkamania

I know what you mean mate, if you look slightly bigger than average these days people think you're juicing. I remember some girl telling me in a pub that you can't get big without steroids. FFS :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

Just got back from a powerlifting comp in swansea with crouchmagic - some strong guys there.. One guy looked like a bear; that's the only way I can describe his phsyique lol!!

Although enjoyable, it did reinforce my belief that bodybuilding is what I what I want to pursue in future years. Prior to today, I had the idea of competing in a powerlifting competition next year sometime. However, I now realise that powerlifting as a sport is not for me.

Consequently, I find myself torn on what weight training programme/method to pursue after my competition in september.. Any ideas?


----------



## hsmann87

Well mate Ronnie Coleman says "everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but dont nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight"

Heavy compound movements have got you to where you are today, so if it aint broke, why fix it?

Maybe try a traditional bodybuilding style 4 day split with powerlifting/compound movements being your staple movements i.e. deadlifts on back day, squats on leg day, bench on chest day?


----------



## 54und3r5

Maybe I worded my post incorrectly. I was intending to follow routines like 5x5, westside, sheiko etc where the main goal is to improve upon your 1rm. The rationale behind this being that I had aspirations to compete next year in a powerlifting competition.

However, after today I've had a rethink and believe that I would be more suited to a bodybuilding or hypertrophy (rep range between 4-12) split. At present, after a few hours of thinking, I'm tempted to follow an upper/lower body split 3 times per week... Hitting the compounds lifts hard, with a few isolation - I'm still going to be lifting as heavy as possible but the overall goal will be to build muscle and not maximise strength gains on my 1,2,3 or even 5 rep max! After all, I wanna be a bodybuilder, I need to be lifting in a higher rep range! With the exception of deadlifts and squats, where the rep range will fall as low as 4 reps - well that's the plan ;0)


----------



## najybomb

You should do periods of different rep ranges pal. I.e three sets of eight, six weeks, the. Switch to low heavy perhaps eight six four, four being the heaviest you can do ( I employed this and continuously maxed out and upped weights every week, then perhaps switch it to intense volume superset twenty rep exersices, all for six to eight week periods. Switching it up all the time is the best way in my opinion, but that's just my advice pal.


----------



## 54und3r5

Sounds cool najybomb ;0) I'm defo gonna keep changing my workouts every 4-6 weeks! It does make training more enjoyable ;0)


----------



## 8103

you dont need to be hitting high reps, you need to do whats best for you as you know.. there are many, many successfull bodybuilders who use low reps.


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye I agree crouch but I was thinking of doing a powerlifting split but dnt think this is the best choice for me. Not denying that I need to do low reps, just going to be hitting higher reps than a powerlifter would!


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Training split will be mon-fri - a body part each day
> 
> Monday - chest and core +20 mins cardio pwo
> 
> Tuesday - back +30mins cardio pwo
> 
> Wednesday - legs+core +20mins cardio pwo
> 
> Thursday - shoulders + 30 mins cardio pwo
> 
> Friday - arms + core + 20 mins cardio pwo
> 
> Morning cardio will be performed fasted for 60 minutes - mon-sunday as was previously (all cardio performed @ 130-140bpm)


is the PWO cardio a new addition then mate?


----------



## 54und3r5

Initally I was doing 30 mins pwo every workout (the first 3 weeks of prep) but then I reduced this to 10 minutes because I increased my workout volume and also because I thought I was coming in too quick - I've reduced volume of workouts for final 4 weeks so have pumped the cardio back up ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

Nice! Yeah mate you look like you will come in decent condition right on time. Great timing pal!

The reason why i'm asking is that im bumping up the cardio now. I need to get that xmas tree to appear in my next progress pic! Prior to this week i was only doing 2 fasted cardio sessions and only 2 other sessions in the evening. Im probably gonna do 5-6 fasted cardio sessions from now on and perhaps 3 evening sessions. Will see how that pans out. I am not closer to my treadmill than i am to my right hand hahaha


----------



## 54und3r5

Just get into a routine of doing cardio mate - tis good for your health too :0) - after my comp I intend to continue my fasted cardio purely for health and fitness reasons :0) and on the bright side, fat gains will be marginised!


----------



## HTID

nice quads, wheres your back and hams?


----------



## 54und3r5

Hamstrings are opposite my quads

Back is above my hamstrings

;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Chest workout today-

Cable x over 3x12

Flat bb press 3x8

Pec dec 3x10

Incline myo press 3x6

Flat db flyes 3x10

Weighted wide dips 3x6

Great session - pushed as hard as I could!! Then done core work and 20 minutes powerwalking!

Diet so far has been okay, energy levels are the same as on the previous diet; but hard to assess at present- only started it sunday haha!

Off back to house for chicken, broccoli and 4 caps flaxseed - then research and reading work for Legal practice course prep!! (Starts in 3 weeks  )


----------



## 54und3r5

Just had an early back session - went awesome, really motvated and looking vascular in the gym ;0)

Got serious doms in chest from yesterdays workout which is cool!

Grandfathers 70th today so off down to see him, have a party etc.. Will upload a pic of his cake that I made him later on - turned out decent!!!

26 days left!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

omg mate you made a cake while you are dieting 

thats strong will power lol !


----------



## defdaz

54und3r5 said:


> Hamstrings are opposite my quads
> 
> Back is above my hamstrings
> 
> ;0)


I know you're lean as fook mate but you've got to have an ar5e above your hams, surely!? :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

What's an ar$e haha ;0) - cheers for the reps to defdaz!

And making food suppresses my hunger somehow - made a mince beef pie too ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Btw defdaz - some nice gunnage in ur avi - bicep boy ;0) haha


----------



## defdaz

54und3r5 said:


> Btw defdaz - some nice gunnage in ur avi - bicep boy ;0) haha


haha cheers mate but where are my hams and calves eh!? :innocent:


----------



## defdaz

54und3r5 said:


> What's an ar$e haha ;0) - cheers for the reps to defdaz!
> 
> And making food suppresses my hunger somehow - made a mince beef pie too ;0)


What, in pastry and everything?!


----------



## welshflame

looking good dude


----------



## 54und3r5

defdaz said:


> What, in pastry and everything?!


Where's the 6 pack on you're forehead too haha ;0) yeh dude in pastry and everything - ill post a pic of it when I get home later ;0)

Cheers welshflame bro ;0)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol no need to post a picture of a mince pie fs lol !!

anyway keep up the hard work mate


----------



## 54und3r5

Food p0rn ;0) - I love cooking - unfortunately I don't have the luxury of tasting it - cook it for the family and they love it!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

**** ! family must love you lol ! making big cakes and pies etc (not exactly painting a picture of a very healthy family lolol ! cake and pies ?)


----------



## 54und3r5

Not going to lie - I'm the black sheep in the sense that I'm into healthy eating and being physically active. In fairness, my father has a broken back with cages in his neck and spine and mother has athritis - my brother is only 16 and loves his xbox and eats junk food


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

54und3r5 said:


> Not going to lie - I'm the black sheep in the sense that I'm into healthy eating and being physically active. In fairness, my father has a broken bad with cages in his neck and spine and mother has athritis - my brother is only 16 and loves his xbox and eats junk food


lol i'm the same dude  family eats crap and they could all do with loosing some weight and i'm a total bodybuilding FREAK !! lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :rockon:


----------



## 54und3r5

Bodybuilding is an awesome sport dude - shame it is viewed in such a negative light by the general public! Just got rinsed by the family! They were all having a meal for my grandfathers 70th - and I had to sneak off to eat my egg whites/chicken and mixed peppers while they indulged themselves in mixed grills and apple pie and custard!!

But I'm sat here with low bodyfat, abs and veins popping out ;0)

Plus I get my apple pie n ice cream in 25 days


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

yeh mate 

they just dont understand ! My sister calls me a weirdo and trys to give advice fs lol when she doesnt realise that its not about "health" , eg milk is good for you (calcuim etc) but for a bodybuilder dieting it can be to fatty !

yeh lol thats the way i look at it ! i've got guns and an armor plated chest and you all have flabby fat bastard guts and booze invested livers ! ( when i say you i mean people that criticize bodybuilding ! )


----------



## james12345

found your thread bro.. your looking in great shape for comp! cant see much else coming off in the last four weeks!

good look for your competition keep it updated!

James


----------



## najybomb

Hey lad, I posted in your thread r.e dream tan two. Just thught I'd post it here so you know, dream tan two, is an awesome stand alone tan and if I were you I'd would quite literally just wake up have a shower and scrub yourself down with a yard bristled brush or a scrub product of some sort then dry fully, don't use deoderant of any sort or shower gel, get yorself to the venue and get back stage and tan yorself up. It's dark enough by itself and you won't want to apply it befor you get to the venue because it'll rub off and smear ob your clothes so just get yourself to venue and your back stage man can do the rest. I found this less stressful abd had an awesome tan. A good hit is get a plastic bag and apply it with that, it gives a good texture on the skin.


----------



## HTID

54und3r5 said:


> Hamstrings are opposite my quads
> 
> Back is above my hamstrings
> 
> ;0)


funny, i cant see em! :confused1:


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers for advice najybomb ;0)

Htid - since this is a public forum your opinion is as warranted as anyone else's. However, maybe you want to think about the way you convey your opinions to others. Ill take on board that you think my back and hamstrings need serious work, but there are better ways to say this. If you've tried to offend me, you've failed miserably - criticism is something which drives me forward! Anyways, don't wanna turn this into a heated argument, so we will leave it there, but being polite and having manners is something you may want to address in your future posts.

Anyway trained legs today - felt drained and had fuzz all energy but ended up having a decent workout! Think diet and lower carbs are starting to hit me!


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Cheers for advice najybomb ;0)
> 
> Htid - since this is a public forum your opinion is as warranted as anyone else's. However, maybe you want to think about the way you convey your opinions to others. Ill take on board that you think my back and hamstrings need serious work, but there are better ways to say this. If you've tried to offend me, you've failed miserably - criticism is something which drives me forward! Anyways, don't wanna turn this into a heated argument, so we will leave it there, but being polite and having manners is something you may want to address in your future posts.
> 
> *Anyway trained legs today - felt drained and had fuzz all energy but ended up having a decent workout! Think diet and lower carbs are starting to hit me*!


 nothing worth having comes easy. keep it up mate! :rockon:


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh defo mate!!! Gonna start upping my caffeine intake - weird feeling being so low on energy!!

Also decided yesterday that I'm going to start my own home gym down my shed - bought 235kg of weights with a 7ft olympic bar - a squat rack and a utlity bench which has incline/decline/flat bench.

Ordered it all and it came to 600 quid - ebay bargains!! My gym membership costs 400 quid a year so within 2 years I would have made my money back - I already have a multigym / a dipping and pullup station / a treadmill / 2 dumbells and 120kg of weights so with over 300kg of weights - I can do almost every exercise :0) really excited to train early in mornings after my show - or whenever I want to! ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

How many mg caffeine you on a day? I do 300mg on waking and about 50-100mg by way of espresso shots at work before lunch (im stirring my double shot now as i speak lol).

Nice one about the gym. I dont think I could train at home. Would rather have a gym where I have all amenities. Thats just me though. Tell you one thing though...you should have no problem putting some mass on as the only thing you will be doing is compound movements and none of those pussy machines!

Keep smashing it up!


----------



## 54und3r5

Hsmann - I'm not sure about the caffeine intake - just have more cups of black coffee haha!! Just had 1 now before I hit the gym -

Yeh I can't wait to train @ home -I want to go on a massive lean bulk anyways so compound exercies will be the way forward anyways - I have a pec dec, lat pulldown and can do dumbell flyes and presses - if I do add some isolations too ;0)

God - cheers dude - like I stated above - he's entitled to his opinion - it hasn't affected me, I'm still going to nail my prep!! Come on!!! Proper motivated today 

- additionally, since I'm on a low financial budget next year (since I will be living off savings through the LPC - no funding and I refused a bank loan) I'm considering lowering my protein intakes and going high carb to compensate

Macros I'm looking @ are (carbs/protein/fats)

Training days (6 meals + 1 pwo shake)

400/220/70 - estimated cals 3100

Non training days (6 meals)

250/250/100 - estimated cals 3000

What does every body think? Its not written in stone as of yet but looking for some input


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> - additionally, since I'm on a low financial budget next year (since I will be living off savings through the LPC - no funding and I refused a bank loan) I'm considering lowering my protein intakes and going high carb to compensate
> 
> Macros I'm looking @ are (carbs/protein/fats)
> 
> Training days (6 meals + 1 pwo shake)
> 
> 400/220/70 - estimated cals 3100
> 
> Non training days (6 meals)
> 
> 250/250/100 - estimated cals 3000
> 
> What does every body think? Its not written in stone as of yet but looking for some input


personally mate i think cals are a little too low perhaps...esp for a bulk, but thats just me.

also, if money is tight perhaps consider cashew nuts for a bit of protein, carbs and some decent fats?? You can buy some big ass bags of plain cashews for pretty cheap. Plus i love the taste. Im gonna be munching 100 cashews everyday when i start to "bulk"! :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5

235kg olympic weight set from fitness superstores

Then type in - squat rack on ebay and its 195 quid - supports 200kg

Then golds gym utility bench (search utility bench) for 57 quid

- with regard to diet - thas a good idea with the nuts :0)

120 quid a month is still 30 quid a week and I would really like to drop it down to 20 quid a week ish..


----------



## 54und3r5

Just trained shoulders - pumped to fuzz, regained my focus and determination today which is awesome news!!!

Had the gym owner telling people how ripped I was so was obliged to show my abs haha -


----------



## Galtonator

I think you might suprise yourself with how well you will do in your show dude.

ps where do you get big bags of cashews cheap? mate get a mate who goes to Booker and you can save a fair bit of cash.


----------



## hsmann87

go to a butchers for meat. its cheaper and better quality. well it is near where i live anyway lol

plus; i know ive been ranting about keto a lot lately, but another plus point is that its cheap. Reiterating God's comment above: eggs are cheap as hell. If you eat 6 whole for brekkie and 6 whole for dinner that will set you back around £2 a day in eggs. Thats 1200 calories and around 90g protein. Add 2 cheap large mass shakes in the day consisting of unflavoured whey and powdered oats from myprotein and a rice/potato and tuna meal and that will be about 250g protein a day. And cashews inbetween meals.

BOOM!


----------



## 54und3r5

Galt - thanks a lot mate, I hope I do surprise myself; I have no expectations for myself so in a way I'm at an advantage - if I come last, I come last! Just wanna get my condition nailed and look ripped on stage :0) . I have a makro card so get all my poultry and meats from bulk - fresh and saves me a lot of dollar!!

God - Yeh its going to be bland but I need to be realistic with my money from september onwards. I have no source of income and a bodybuilder's diet is expensive so if I want to continue to follow this lifestyle I need to adapt my eating habits; that being mega bland food haha! although I'm living with my parents so 2-3 meals would probably be supplied by them in some form which helps. Equally they pay for the veg, sauces, fruit, some meats and bread and milk

Hsman - surely eating 12 eggs a day can't be good for your health??!


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh but there's a huge debate regarding the egg yolk and cholesterol etc - although I do agree that eating 10-12 eggs a day would be cheap as hell!!

I am assuming that hsmann meant to use the cashews as a source of fat primarilary for bumping up total kcals.

How much protein/carbs/fat wud u recommend?


----------



## defdaz

I was under the opinion that they'd reversed their opinion on eggs and there was now no daily upper limit?

Carbs definitely have a 'protein-sparing' effect bud so I think you're plan could work. I had to work part-time during my uni-years (single parent family and all that) - is this a possibilty? Better to do a few hours work a week and eat well I say!  :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Defdaz - I would get a part time job, the problem however is finding one - There are absolutely no jobs around here!! Although on the bright side; the Legal practice course is renowned for being an extremely demanding 'full time' course, so my full attention to the course may not be such a bad thing! Although, if I could get a bar job on the weekend, I would jump at the opportunity :0)

God - I was considering doing what you suggest and getting a cholesterol test done after a few weeks. I personaly thought that 6 whole eggs a day could be deemed as excessive! I am aware that they have now done tests stipulating that whole eggs are okay for your health but I'm sure they state '2 eggs a day is okay'. There is a significant difference between eating 2 eggs and 12 eggs a day haha! Although I want to get bigger and stronger I am not prepared to sacrifice my health for size. Health is my number one priority.

Also if you look @ the macro plan I suggest - I was going to have lower carbs on my rest days (when I'm doing nothing or a small amount of cardio) and then up them to 400 on workout days; in which I will be extremely active doing heavy weights and cardio - the difference in cals will then be made up by the protein and fats -

I was researching a few of threads in which Layne Norton was involved and I'm sure his macros were about 500g carbs 250g protein and 70g fat


----------



## 54und3r5

And god - I am most certainly NOT a diet guru either haha!!!


----------



## najybomb

Hello buddy. I see abit debate with regards costly foods, if I were you after your show if your not planning on doin the finals then stop gym stop food and relax, save your cash and buy a twenty kilo bad of whey from either bulkpowders or somewhere like that. As it'll be most cost effect. Turkey from asda is very cheap, under six quid for a kilo. Eggs yes are cheap, and tinned fish is always a good one. It can be done on the money your saying, I don't work currently as I've just signed upto an advanced personal training course ao will need free time but I live off very minimal, frozen cheap veg brilliant, oats fifty p a kilo, two meals a day of hundred g of oats pal that's nothing, stick a shake with it you have an oaty pudding. You need to just work out your finances. But anyone who says it can't be done is talking out their **** as I do it. Ocasionally go over but not much. The trick is to structure your days foods so there isn't any changing of meals that way yo can shop for a week or twos foods at a time. I generally buy couple of kilos of turkey and freeze two kilos and bung the other two kilos in the fridge. Best of luck in the contest mate. Yiu will do very well indeed


----------



## 54und3r5

Hey najybomb, great info once again dude!!

I'm definately not doing the finals, regardless of what happens (not that I will get an invitation anyhows haha).

The plan after the show is to eat from the following

Carb sources - Weetabix/Porridge oats/Brown Rice/Brown Bread/Potatoes(alltypes)/baked beans

Protein sources - Protein powders/Eggs/Tuna (asda 30p a tin or sumit)/Chicken/Turkey/Semi skimmed milk

Fats - Egg yolks / ******* peanuts / Cashews/Almonds/Olive oil/Flaxseed oil

Hopefully if i structure it correctly, I can save a shed load of cash!

Equally, although i have forked out 600 quid for a home gym, this should serve dividends in the long term - Like i stated previously in a post above, my gym membership at the moment costs £400 per year - Now that I no longer have to pay gym membership every month, (after a year a half) i will be able to have a considerable amount more cash to spend on food or other things.

I also drive to the gym at present, and this also means I will save money on petrol which is an even bigger bonus considering the ridiculous price of fuel at present!

Also thanks najybomb for stating that you think ill do very well in this comp - your support is much appreciated!

Thanks to everyone who's supporting me - 24 days remaining of prep and this is where i need the support. This journey has been mentally arduous, and the positive comments made by the majority of you this in this thread has helped tremendously. Hopefully, when its your turn to prep for comp, I can return the favour by following your threads ;0)


----------



## jjmac

just flicked through mate looking awesome! looks like you've got the diet side of things nailed too, this is what ive got to sort so i'll be re-reading some pages and taking notes!


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers bro ;0)


----------



## najybomb

I'd change your outlook slightly. Alot worse competitors have achieved good titles in this sport and many of them haven't had wheels like yours! Plus, if you go in with this outlook it'll come across on stage, you want to radient confidence and own the stage, afterall you've worked hard so enjoy the time you have on it. And you don't know who is going to turn up on the day. But you have the same reasoning as me, I won't be doing the finals if I manage to get an invite, so I'll be taking a few months off and just relaxing. Everything in perspective and a balance in life. Your dietary sources are perfect, no problems with them, and all amazingly cheap, very similar sources of foods I choose aswell mate. Plus with abit of herbs and seasoning bland ingredients turn into amazing foods. Don't thank ne for the advice or the support mate, bodybuilding is a hard and often solitary sport, especially when competeing not alot of people understand this so I'm just doing ny bit to help you out bud. You are in Wales aren't you? Do you know a Steve davies? He has achieved great and I mean great things in the npa lightweight class, gone to European championships and won, a friend of mine, I suggest you add him on facebook pal as he's in Wales aswell and could act as a great source of support for you, it's not what you know but who you know


----------



## 54und3r5

Great post!! Regardless of my attitude I'm going to make the most of the spotlight on stage - without a doubt I will pose my lil glutes off and enjoy the moment!!

Yeh ill add sauce and herbs (some baked beans too love them haha) to my food sources so all should be good!

What's your opinion on eating 10+ whole eggs a day?

I know of steve davies, I think he was at taunton when I was there too, great physique!!!


----------



## SK-XO

54und3r5 said:


> Great post!! Regardless of my attitude I'm going to make the most of the spotlight on stage - without a doubt I will pose my lil glutes off and enjoy the moment!!
> 
> Yeh ill add sauce and herbs (some baked beans too love them haha) to my food sources so all should be good!
> 
> What's your opinion on eating 10+ whole eggs a day?
> 
> I know of steve davies, I think he was at taunton when I was there too, great physique!!!


Just came across this lol. What age are you?

In good shape mate and you should do well at npa defo. Dnt listen to any negative comments people say, just focus on what your doing. End of the day if you go in with a sh1tty attitude thinking negative of yourself you will only let yourself down!.

10 whole eggs are ok but as long as it fits in with your macros? I only eat like 4 a day, eggs can be quite binding tho, constipate me a bit lol and cause ive got IBS it's not ideal. But imo a lot of people just take the egg white but imo the yolk is best part!.


----------



## najybomb

Yes that's the Steve buddy! Glad you know him, do quiz him or even message me if your not sure of anything always good to get someones opinion. As for the whole eggs a day, I would say it's fine, I read you'll still be doing cardio so even if there was a chance of the blood lipid profile becoming higher your heart will be nice and strong so don't worry about it as that is only a chance. I have eaten much higher amounts of whole eggs and it didn't do me any harm. The cholesterol thing is a long and debateable topic but suffice to say in the absence of cholesterol your body will create it, In the surplus of cholesterol your body will not make it. And remember the Two types aswell, eggs generally have good cholester as far as I'm aware and the saturated fats In them maybe bad but I would say the pros out weighs the cons on that topic mate. Good lad about the poseing aswell, you are indeed in good shape and something you are probably forgetting aswell is with the correct lighting and a great tan your condotion will be enhanced. So keep that in mind mate. Baked beans I love those little blighters but wouldn't ever have them alone would always add in say half a tin of tuna aswell just to be on the Safe side as the protein in them isn't a whole protein or what I'd view as whole protein. Just a thing I do anyway mate. Just keep plugging away I set a little reminder on my phone just something I wrote to myself motivational about givin it ny best and not to fall at the last hurdle. Helps me come back down to earth when I'm not wanting to do the show!


----------



## 54und3r5

Sk-x0 - cheers dude and I'm 21 years young ;0) I'll defo stay positive mate, thanks for the uplift  I haven't worked out macros yet, I'm just formulating a few ideas and asking for feedback :0) nightmare on ibs, my mother suffers with that too!! Also mate just like to say, your in cracking shape, got awesome size for a natty too 

Najybomb - cheers dude, I should be fine but appreciate the support :0) I'll keep having a think about the eggs and shizzle, gonna dig deeper and do my research but ill prob be consuming a lot of them bad boys  additionally, when I eat beans I usually have them with jacket pots, tuna and cheese.. Lush!!!

That's a cracking idea with setting lil reminders ;0)


----------



## SK-XO

54und3r5 said:


> Sk-x0 - cheers dude and I'm 21 years young ;0) I'll defo stay positive mate, thanks for the uplift  I haven't worked out macros yet, I'm just formulating a few ideas and asking for feedback :0) nightmare on ibs, my mother suffers with that too!! Also mate just like to say, your in cracking shape, got awesome size for a natty too
> 
> Najybomb - cheers dude, I should be fine but appreciate the support :0) I'll keep having a think about the eggs and shizzle, gonna dig deeper and do my research but ill prob be consuming a lot of them bad boys  additionally, when I eat beans I usually have them with jacket pots, tuna and cheese.. Lush!!!
> 
> That's a cracking idea with setting lil reminders ;0)


Your in gd shape for 21 m8. Im 20 but 21 in december getting old lol  . Don't get too hung up on macros though, but tbh since your dieting it's prob a diff story! I've never competing before but plan to next year, so need to start educating myself about competition dieting etc, as it's a whole diff ball game. Your looking pretty shredded as it is tbh and you've still got like 3/4 weeks to go. So just finnishing touches I guess! least you've given yourself plenty of time to make any changes.

Theres not an NPA up here as far as I know so I'll have to go for bnbf. But I've heard NPA is very well run so you'll be given a good fair shot!


----------



## 54und3r5

Cool so around the same age then :0) I try to keep my macros on a close watch, I like to know what I'm putting into my body :0)

You should defo go for a competition dude - its mentally more than physically difficult (comp prep) much harder than I thought it would be.

And yeh NPA is an awesome organisation, friendly and very well run and some phenominal natural physiques - young and old, male or female :0)


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Hsman - surely eating 12 eggs a day can't be good for your health??!


Lol ive been eating 8-14 whole eggs every day for the past 2 years man. I get my bloods done every 3-5 months and my cholesterol is fine.

Just remember: cholesterol=testosterone

:beer:


----------



## hsmann87

Another bit of inspiration for ya


----------



## 54und3r5

Trained arms today - had to vest it up!! (Normally wear baggy xxl tops) so got a lot of attention from gym goers saying I was looking ripped and vains popping out etc!! Not going to lie, I did enjoy the attention - and why not, been dieting and training my as$ off so reaping the rewards 

Arm session went really well, good pumps and contractions!!

Shaving all over tonight - girlfriend is a legend for doing it


----------



## najybomb

here yu go mate as promised, me two years ago at the npa southwest age eighteen ( about two months after my birthday in fact )


----------



## najybomb

and the most muscular pose ( i was complimented on my trapezius )


----------



## 54und3r5

Looked good especially for an 18 year old!! Traps are (were) defo your strong point - awesome!!! Any pics of u today?


----------



## najybomb

ill post some on here when i get them, back on stage on sunday so will just post some up mate, a propper comparison with the tan and stuff


----------



## 54und3r5

Awesome! Good luck on stage dude!!


----------



## HTID

54und3r5 said:


> Cheers for advice najybomb ;0)
> 
> Htid - since this is a public forum your opinion is as warranted as anyone else's. However, maybe you want to think about the way you convey your opinions to others. Ill take on board that you think my back and hamstrings need serious work, but there are better ways to say this. If you've tried to offend me, you've failed miserably - criticism is something which drives me forward! Anyways, don't wanna turn this into a heated argument, so we will leave it there, but being polite and having manners is something you may want to address in your future posts.
> 
> Anyway trained legs today - felt drained and had fuzz all energy but ended up having a decent workout! Think diet and lower carbs are starting to hit me!


 thats wat we wanna see! fire in the eyes, go knock em dead son, glad you realise what needs serious work, and with an attitude like you have you,ll come on top everytime! good luck in your future.


----------



## 54und3r5

Shaved all over yesterday - took 2 hours lolol! No rash so far but feels so weird!! Received my dream tan and posing trunks in post today also so I've got all my stuff for the show set now!! ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

3 Weeks out today, jumped on the scale after cardio and my first meal - 12 Stone 1.5 - which means I've dropped 2.5lbs in the last week!! Feel a lot leaner, diet is going good, mentally im starting to acclimatise to the diet!! Cant wait for the show!!!! Rest day today, and im just going to chill out - Not enjoying the smell of sunday roast dinner at the moment, but in 3 weeks, i'll be destroying a huge roast dinner and a bad boy apple pie ;0)

Planned my bulk after the show and decided on the following macros (Protein/Carb/Fat)

Training days (240/510/68)

Non training days (260/440/68)

Going to experiment with high carbs and lower protein and fat intake, see where that takes me. Not an advocate of this method but nothing like trying something new ;0)

Due to the success of this journal I will probably make a log following my Bulk over the next 12 months ;0) Happy days - Good luck to najybomb in his comp today !!!


----------



## Heineken

That is a lot of carbs haha, I feel bloated just reading! Good job on the weight loss mate keep going


----------



## 54und3r5

It certainly is mate!! Fortunately, as an ectomorph, my body does not hold shed loads of fat regardless of what I eat. Nothing like experimenting with the body, and if it doesnt work, well for me, it can easily be reversed :0) Equally, the best way to find out what works for ones body is by doing it!

Also, I have no intention to compete after this show for at least another 18-24 months and I wouldnt allow myself to get over 13-15% bodyfat so should be a cool experience. Just can't wait to fill my clothes and smash all my previous pb's in the gym!

Weight loss has come as a shock to me!! I do however look noticeably leaner in the mirror, lets hope the fat keeps coming off and the muscle stays on haha!!! Cheers Heinekin


----------



## dazzla

looking good in the pics mate, getting some good striations coming on. getting some good quads on the go as well! impressed!


----------



## Heineken

I thought I was an ecto once, then realised I just didn't eat much. Then I got fat, and filled my clothes in all the wrong places pmsl. Are you nervous at all about competing?


----------



## 54und3r5

dazzla said:


> looking good in the pics mate, getting some good striations coming on. getting some good quads on the go as well! impressed!


Thanks bro - Looking much leaner at present and its only been a week's difference! Starting to get some belief in myself! Cheers for the comments!! Its awesome, even if it makes my head swelll haha!! :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

Heineken said:


> I thought I was an ecto once, then realised I just didn't eat much. Then I got fat, and filled my clothes in all the wrong places pmsl. Are you nervous at all about competing?


I'm defo an ectomorph but I love being one! Don't see what the huge fuss is when people moan about being ectomorph! That being said, I love eating haha!! The thing is mate, I don't know about your eating habits etc, so don't take it personally, but if you eat like Sh!t your going to look sh1t! There needs to be an equilibrium whilst bulking; gain weight but be sensible in doing so! Personally, I rarely jump on the scales when bulking, I have a look in the mirror! I find that obsession with the scales can have a negative effect upon muscle growth! If your gaining weight, with minimal fat and your lifts in the gym are increasing, then your going in the right direction! Weight means sod all! Especually since it can flucutate so dramatically depending on what you've eaten and how much water your holding etc

I'm sh1tting myself for the comp mate haha! I'm a shy person, so standing up on stage in posing trunks in front of loads of people seems quite daunting! But I will definately enjoy the experience and am going to be confident and energetic in my posing - I didn't diet and traing my a$s off for 10 weeks to stand there like a be1lend


----------



## dazzla

haha, yea well nothing wrong in feeling good in yourself, throw abit of cheeky arrogance in there for good measure as well. i do it all the time. ive been going to the same gym for years, same faces and still the same bodies. so why not a!!!


----------



## Heineken

Yeah I agree about finding that equilibrium. I had serious esteem issues as a teen so I became almost obsessed with gaining weight and being inexperienced.. I thought it was all muscle I was packing on then BAM! You realise.. hang on I have bigger breasts than my mrs :lol: When I get around to 'bulking' this time it will be a very different story indeed.

Getting up on stage in front of a crowd wearing nothing but a pair of The Hoff's Speedo's take's a lot of bottle mate, I would need at least 10 pints before I did anything like that haha. It will be a great experience for you though I'm sure :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha bet your misses loved your teeties!! ;0) At least you have addressed the problem and now have reassed your goals. I'm personally really excited to see how much you can transform your physique - I Hope you stick with the diet and don't let the pressure and distractions of life get the better of you. I certainly will be following your journal and will be popping in to see how your getting off on a weekly basis , don't dissapoint me haha ;0)

The stage will be cool - i'm feeling really confident in myself at the moment with my clothes off because its the best shape I've ever been in. With tan, re-shaved, looking leaner and with a pump, i think my confidence will be sky high 

DOUBLE BICEP -- POW!!!!! MOST MUSCULAR - BOOOM!!! ;0)


----------



## najybomb

Heyup buddy, I didn't place yesterday sadly, I'm competing in Kent this weekend though, just going to cruise in and try and shed the thirteen pounds of water I've bloated up with from yesterday after show pig out lmfao. All the best mate


----------



## 54und3r5

Ah nightmare mate - didn't think it went well from your facebook status.. Keep plugging away dude!!!!

Blasted the pectorals today ;0) their throbbing now - great workout!!

20 days left!!!! ;0)


----------



## najybomb

Yeah was gutted. But nevermind. People told mr I had the third place and I knew I did. But hey. Kent classic here we come!


----------



## 54und3r5

At end of the day mate, there's no point beating yourself up about it! Following this, you can either sink or swim! Nail the kent classics and regardless of where you place take it with a pinch of salt and come back stronger and with more hunger the next time you compete ;0)


----------



## najybomb

YeH that's the Plan, I won't compete again after the Kent show untill around 2012, a good year or so offseason should see me change drasticly.


----------



## 54und3r5

Good man ;0) what did u eat after the show yesterday?


----------



## najybomb

Lmfao kfc bargain buckets Indian take away, alot!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Any jaffa cakes? ;0)


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello just dropping in to give you some moral support, hope all is well


----------



## 54und3r5

Hey bet - feeling low on energy today but highly motivated still. Thanks for stopping in ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Just hit back - aching now ;0)

My olympic weight set (235kg) arrived this morning so once I put up the squat rack up, my home gym will be complete for after my competition.

Been with my girlfriend for 2 years tomorrow, so on the weekend I've decided to make her a three course meal- should be fun ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

WHAT A LEG WORKOUT!!! Ridiculously motivated today! Feel like I've swallowed a tonne of sugar - walking round the gym with a constant adrenalin rush - screaming at myself to push harder!! I want to have the best legs on stage!!! Come on!!

18 days left and fu*king fired up!!!


----------



## defdaz

SMASH IT!! Great to see you so motivated and pumped mate!!


----------



## najybomb

Good to hear buddy.


----------



## 54und3r5

Damn right lads!!! How's training/dieting defdaz

And how's the water loss coming along naj?


----------



## najybomb

Getting there mate,tomorrow should be better, by Friday I'm hoping to be back to normal!


----------



## Galtonator

keep pushing on mate


----------



## 54und3r5

Nice1 dude!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Will do galt!! Just wanna jump on stage now haha!


----------



## Heineken

54und3r5 said:


> Haha bet your misses loved your teeties!! ;0) At least you have addressed the problem and now have reassed your goals. I'm personally really excited to see how much you can transform your physique - I Hope you stick with the diet and don't let the pressure and distractions of life get the better of you. I certainly will be following your journal and will be popping in to see how your getting off on a weekly basis , don't dissapoint me haha ;0)


Cheers for that mate, I'm touched hahaha.

I've had a read through since my last visit, good to see you so fired up bud, you'll knock em dead!


----------



## 54und3r5

No prob heinekin ;0) nothing like a lil bit of love haha!!!

Buzzing today!! Starting to believe I can win! May be setting myself up for a huge disappointment but whats the point in entering a show with a negative attitude..


----------



## defdaz

54und3r5 said:


> Damn right lads!!! How's training/dieting defdaz
> 
> And how's the water loss coming along naj?


Really good mate thanks - looking forward to getting stupidly painfully pumped delts later! :lol: :thumb:

Got to believe in yourself mate, no point otherwise. :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5

ah awesome mate!! Im training shoulders later too - around 2:30 ish - been to makro today - got 200 eggs and 10kilos of chicken ;0)


----------



## glen danbury

stick to it mate - not long left now


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers for support glen ;0)

Anyways, just trained shoulders - extremely motivated again, full of life and energy - kept telling myself to push harder!! No point in stepping on stage if I'm not working harder than my competitors!! No one will outwork me, I'm pushing myself to the limit!!!

New pictures will be up on saturday - 15 days out - these will be the last set of pictures until I step on stage! From my own perspective I feel I've made great gains in the past two weeks, looking noticeably leaner in the mirror so hopefully pictures should demonstrate the hard work I've put in!!

17 days left and I'm hungry to win!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck Saunders


----------



## 54und3r5

Been up since 5am this morning, had to take girlfriends parents to a bus depot since their going to london! So ended up doing morning cardio in the freezing cold instead of my treadmill as I slept up my girlfriends house. Just hit arms and was a decent workout, good pumps!!!

Got a free weekend with the mrs now, so cooking a three course meal for her tonight - seriously craving a pizza haha but I'm sticking to my egg whites ;0)

16 days left!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye I know mate - mega nervous but excited - pics tomoro btw god ;0)


----------



## 8103

g isn't coming he is on holiday

can you text little chris and tell him there is a space in my car so tell him to come lol

i havnt got his number

hows things man?


----------



## 54und3r5

Don't think chris will come - he's in work now dude and his hours are long -

All is good, how is london?


----------



## hsmann87

Great motivation mate. Not long left. F*cking smash it up! Will most prob be down in Kent on 12th to cheer you on, unless something unsuspecting at the last minute happens lol.

Keep up the good work!

Quick question - have you emplyed any heavy compound lifts in the past 3-4 weeks or so or have you just been sticking to higher reps, supersets, dropsets etc?


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers for support mate -

Yeh I'm still doing squats and stiff legged deads etc :0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Here are the 15 days out pictures - Can most certainly see the progression from last set of pics so am happy.. but am looking flat so disappointed, especially since I looked a lot better last night.. Aslong as this does not happen on competition day i'll be contented. (Also, took them in my girlfriend's kitchen, since i'm up hers this weekend ;0) ) Additionally, posing is a bit sloppy, feel absolutely exhausted, you can probably see this in my facial expressions, feel run down haha!! (MAN UP!!)

15 Days out - 12 stone 1 (flat) -


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks matey, not long now till i slap that fake tan on and jump in my skimpy ass trunks haha


----------



## hsmann87

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH! quads look lovely jubly mate! You need to make them the base of your posing routine IMO.

Huge congrats with the progress you have made. Got your message. Will reply back in a bizzle. Bit busy at mo...and there are lots of Chris Saunders in the world lol.


----------



## 54und3r5

HaHa i did explain what i looked like though ;0)


----------



## 8103

Looking good fella not long now!


----------



## hsmann87

Not to sound batty, but we need to see how shredded the glutes are


----------



## 54und3r5

"I'm coming out and want a piece of your ass"

^ Just retyped your message for ya hsmann mate  haha - have to wait for stage pics now mate haha!! - Or in real life haha!


----------



## hsmann87

haha you fvcker you! :lol: :lol:

nah seriously since ive started this cutting malarkey ive come to the conclusion that a person aint ripped until they have feathering in their ass:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 8103

I've seen his ass and my god, its an ass


----------



## 54und3r5

lol - looking good in your new back pic mate, got shed loads of mass in that back!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

crouchmagic said:


> I've seen his ass and my god, its an ass


pmsl u crazy fuc*er!!


----------



## 8103

trying to find a fourth to come, ed may be on the cards lol


----------



## hsmann87

pmsl. you ****!

theres me trying to keep the conversation purely bodybuilding orientated and next thing i see is all of this dirty talk! :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha! Back to bodybuilding now ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

crouchmagic said:


> trying to find a fourth to come, ed may be on the cards lol


He'll prob say "I competed once before, after doing my 180kg squat" lol


----------



## Heineken

Looking shredded bud, awesome work!

Don't listen to hsmann when he calls you a ***, he has a ponytail pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers heinekin mate - look a lot better with carbs in me - hate being flat- look and feel two dimensional

True about his ponytail haha ;0)


----------



## DNC

Looking tip top there mate:thumbup1: Really shredded.

I seem to have missed your journal and i dont know why.Gonna have a good read of it when got some time.

Good luck mate:beer:


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks fella - hopefully will look 10x better on stage though


----------



## 54und3r5

Bank holiday monday - hit chest and core - great workout!!

13 days to go!! The end is near!!


----------



## DNC

At the start of your journal mate you said you have used the bill star 5-5 routine,can you just give a brief summary on what a routine like is structed?


----------



## SK-XO

Looking shredded mate, i think u will def do well in comp if not something up with the judging. Good luck though!


----------



## 54und3r5

DNC said:


> At the start of your journal mate you said you have used the bill star 5-5 routine,can you just give a brief summary on what a routine like is structed?


http://madcow.hostzi.com/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

Here ya go mate,give that a read :0)

However, the programme recommends ramping up in certain percentages but i tend to ramp up in 5kg increments (which makes the programme harder and imo better for mass building)


----------



## 54und3r5

SK-XO said:


> Looking shredded mate, i think u will def do well in comp if not something up with the judging. Good luck though!


Thanks mate, but its hard to say because the condition that some of the NPA boys get into is pretty amazing! I'm sure that the overall winner of the south east show 2009 is in my weight category this year, but ima give it my best shot!!!


----------



## DNC

54und3r5 said:


> http://madcow.hostzi.com/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm
> 
> Here ya go mate,give that a read :0)
> 
> However, the programme recommends ramping up in certain percentages but i tend to ramp up in 5kg increments (which makes the programme harder and imo better for mass building)


Thanks for that mate:thumb:

Wanted to try this for a bit and its explained very easily so will try it out very soon.

What cardio do you do whilst following this plan as it must be very taxing?


----------



## 54und3r5

Tbh your legs get accustomed to squatting 3x a week.. I used to play competitive 5aside football every tuesday and sunday and kept hitting pbs every week - Just made sure i took in enough calories to compensate.

However, after the comp, I'm not going to be playing footy so will prob do 20 minutes 120-140bpm powerwalking 5-6 days a week fasted!


----------



## 54und3r5

^^ I intend to make an offseason log after my comp. So all the info should be easily found in there (if i do decide to make it)


----------



## 54und3r5

Emailed the organiser of the NPA last night to make sure he received my application and asked how many competitors were in the middlweights. I got a reply this morning and so far there are 5 entries which is awesome - a top 3 place is something I'm aiming for and think is definately possible of achieving! Obviously depends on who turns up and what package they bring

Just got out of garage for new tyre for my car, off food shopping to asdas, hair cut at 11am, then gonna hit the gym for back session


----------



## Galtonator

glad your still on track mate


----------



## 54und3r5

Just hit back, pushed hard, was a great workout -

Earned myself a free protein drink at end of workout too! The delivery driver dumped the eas protein outside the gym so helped the woman behind the desk to carry them in and she gave me and another boy a free carton each. Keep it for after my show  straberry cream flavour


----------



## defdaz

Now that's a result


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh mannn  had shed loads of motivation today - every1 has been telling me I should do well and look good in gym etc - can't believe I'm almost down to single digit countdown of days!! What a journey


----------



## 8103

lil chris is coming now, so its: me, wood, jonny and chris

need to book a hotel!


----------



## 54und3r5

Hurry up dude, not long left!! Awesome tha lil chris is coming


----------



## Galtonator

the last week flys by mate. So does the day


----------



## 54und3r5

Hope it does mate - just wanna nail my condition and get on that damn stage!!!


----------



## micky07

Looking good mate, a journey worth the effort. Good luck for the show.


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers mate, certainly is ;0)


----------



## DNC

54und3r5 said:


> ^^ I intend to make an offseason log after my comp. So all the info should be easily found in there (if i do decide to make it)


Get it done mate,you know the drill:thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

Looking v lean mate - good work!

Not long now, enjoy!


----------



## 54und3r5

I'm 90 percent set on doing it atm - 10percent is just uncertainty as to how much time my lpc will take up ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers ah24 ;0)


----------



## 8103

well carly is going on holidays for three days of her lpc! mad


----------



## 54und3r5

But that's the difference between a first class and a 2:1 student crouchy boy ;0) I'm fooking hard working ;0) haha


----------



## defdaz

I thought 1st's were for geeks, 2:1's for wannabe geeks and 2:2's for the cool 'uns who go to Uni for the fun of it and wing it in the exams?  Guess what grade I got!?


----------



## 54und3r5

A third? Haha!!  I love being a geek ;0)


----------



## defdaz

:beer:

2:2, viva for a 2:1 (which was one of the worst experiences of my life - every time I got an answer wrong the mad prof would look at my tutor as if to say 'who is this idiot!?')

I remember every time I went in to the library (not to study, just to check out the journals on steroids and muscle physiology lol) there'd be the same load of students working their behinds off. Made me seriously *boggle*, feel guilty for a bit and then go home to get my stuff ready for the gym! :lol: :laugh:

Hope you have a good day Chris, not long to go now bud!


----------



## Heineken

I'm an odd mixture of the two types of person you just decribed :lol:


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> But that's the difference between a first class and a 2:1 student crouchy boy ;0) I'm fooking hard working ;0) haha


Haha thats true, and a photographic memory lol


----------



## 54und3r5

11 days out and just absolutely annihalated my legs!! Yet to know whether to hit legs again on sunday or rest them for 11 full days instead of 7. Regardless, I treated this leg session as my last. I left my house with the notion that if I came back without a limp, I did not push myself hard enough! Felt sick halfway through the session, faint, legs were trembling, screaming, grunting in pain.. Pushed myself like I've never pushed myself before.. Feel absolutrly exhuasted now and I doubt that any of the competitors on stage with me on the 12th could have worked harder in the session I did today! Really pleased, vascularity is at a whole time high!!

11 days, limping, cramping up and in pain but loving it!!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Right, my final week of prep has been decided and put on paper.

The leg session yesterday was my final lower body session, giving myself 10 whole days to rest and hopefully get the cuts out a bit deeper 

Diet will remain the same up until wednesday, where i will do 2 days depletion, then friday and saturday will be carb up days, consuming around 300+ from sweet potatoes,

Water intake will be 5litres up until saturday where i will half it to 2.5litres (drinking de-ionised water only) Sunday i shall sip water only!

Gonna take 6g of vitamin C a day (1 tab with every meal) and increase glutamine consumption and from wednesday onwards i will take 2x potassium tablets daily.

Training wise - i shall do arms tomorrow as normal - rest sat and sund (60 mins cardio) - then monday i will hit upper body (compounds 1 exercise each bodypart for 8 sets of 6-12 reps) tuesday will be upper body compounds and isolation superset (4 superstes of 6-12 each body part) and wednesday will be my final upper body session which will be isolation and has yet to be thought out. So im stopping training from wednesday and will do only light cardio for 2 hours a day!

Splitting the cardio 60mins am/pm

- Hit shoulders today and looking very good in the mirror, vascularity was pointed out by a few gym goers!

10 days left - excited now!!! ;0)


----------



## Heineken

I don't know anything about prepping but you seem to have a decent idea of what's what mate!


----------



## defdaz

Nearly there mate, keep it up!


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers lads - im so motivated at the moment its unreal, feel like a kid on xmas eve haha!! Bouncing man!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Just hit arms- was a good workout -

Proccupied at the moment with sorting out my LPC - cardiff uni havent got me on their database apparently even though ive been sent letters of confirmation and even been given a timetable and which group im going to be in :s

Absolute shambles; at the present i wont be able to enrol because they refuse to send me my student id and password to enrol online!!

On the bright side, 9 days left, single digit countdown baby!!! ;0)


----------



## najybomb

good luck buddy. was meaning to facebook you.

your gonna do very well in this show.


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers najy, im really happy with how i look at the moment - latest pics dont do me much justice but ill prove this on stage


----------



## 54und3r5

Rest day - decided to have a lie in so hit morning cardio at 9am instead of 6 :0)

Off shopping today with the mrs, cant stop thinking about the comp,

Only 8 days left!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Just weighed and down another 1.5lbs from 5 days ago -


----------



## ah24

54und3r5 said:


> Just weighed and down another 1.5lbs from 5 days ago -


Good work dude, keep it up :thumbup1:

What tan did you go for in the end? I've chosen the Jan Tana ultra1 pack, came yesterday so excited now haha


----------



## 54und3r5

Got pro tan for a base and dream tan for backstage


----------



## DNC

54und3r5 said:


> I'm 90 percent set on doing it atm - 10percent is just uncertainty as to how much time my lpc will take up ;0)


Hope you do get the journal up mate as its great to see a natural like yourself in such great nick,gives us other nattys something to aim for:thumb:

Glad its all going good mate,bet you just want to hit the stage now? :cool2:


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh most prob will do it mate  still planning and deciding on nutrition and training after the show.

Im mega excited mate haha!


----------



## DNC

:lol: Great stuff mate,you should be with how good you look and all the hard work you've put in:thumb:

You got much planned between now and the show or you just bouncing about the house?


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye, hopefully will be worth it, we shall see 

Starting my lpc monday so will be busy


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lpc ?

looking forward to hearing how well you do mate  placements etc dont matter !

as long as you bring your best package then whatever placement you get doesnt matter  judging is a completely subjective thing and purely based on opinion ! Just because a panel of judges mark another guy as the winner and not you doesnt mean that that guy is better than you, it just means he was better on the day.

this journal has been great 

all the best mate  keep us all updated with comp and get plenty of pictures etc 

good luck dude


----------



## 54und3r5

Lpc - legal practice course ( i want to be a solicitor and need to complete this course for a year first)

Well im hoping for a top 3 place mate, honestly will be dissapointed with anything lower but regardless of what happens im determined to enhance my physique for the next time i compete.

Cheers for support - 7 days left today, this sh1t is getting real!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Oh and there'll be an abundance of photo whoring from me so dont worry about that!! ;0)


----------



## defdaz

All sorted out for the LPC then Chris, they stopped being d*cks?

1 week today buddyyyy! Lightweight!!!


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Oh and there'll be an abundance of photo whoring from me so dont worry about that!! ;0)


photo whoring?! Hannah and I have a camera each, and all of your mates lol. I'll do a video I think, hannah can take the photos

I'll get a hotel booked today

Text me tomorrow let me know how first day was


----------



## 54und3r5

Not completely sorted daz mate! I have to enrol down cardiff tomorrow but still havent completed the online enrolment because they havent sent it to me (should be here monday morning though hopefully)

Just a lot of waiting around tomorrow now - not good when im on this diet, have no patience whatsoever! Went shopping yesterday and wanted to kill a few people! Lol!!

Yeh come on!!! First place september 12th, WORK!!!


----------



## ah24

54und3r5 said:


> Well im hoping for a top 3 place mate, honestly will be dissapointed with anything lower but regardless of what happens im determined to enhance my physique for the next time i compete.


Exactly my mindset at mo, would be v v happy with top 3. But, just to stand there not looking out of place after all this hard work will be worth it.

Then work on weak areas in the off-season and bring a better package next year.

Best of luck with this final week dude :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

ah24 said:


> Exactly my mindset at mo, would be v v happy with top 3. But, just to stand there not looking out of place after all this hard work will be worth it.


Think about that at the start of each set and you'll set a PB each time!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha crouch cant wait pal, showed abi my routine yesterday, its really fast paced, ive got to cut parts of the song, luckily my brother is awesome at that stuff!!

Cool give me a txt when youve booked it!!


----------



## defdaz

Fingers crossed it all works out okay tomorrow then Chris, they'll take one look at the veins popping out and rush it through I think...


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh defo ah24! I started the prep thinking 'i just dont wanna look out of place' but i now feel that i have a great chance of placing top 3 - positive mind set baby!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha daz, muscle my way through enrolment - all 12 stone of me pmsl!


----------



## 54und3r5

Late update tonight - enrolled for my lpc and had my first lectures and shizzle - got back home from cardiff @ 6pm - hit gym at 640 and am now absolutely exhausted haha!!

6 days left!! Still got the fire in the belly


----------



## defdaz

Well done mate!!! Not the ideal week to start but do what needs to be done!


----------



## 54und3r5

Aye i know mate, luckily the first few weeks are introductory so not too demanding. Looks like an intensive course but im looking forward to the academic challenge :0)

Was weird training so late in gym tonight!! Were a lot of different faces - had 2 guys come up to me and ask 'what was i taking' and others commented on how 'ripped' i looked etc..

Lectures are 9-10 and 1-4 tomorrow, so should get home at around 5-530 ish (1 hour train journey) - have a sports massage booked for 6pm and then have my second upper body workout to nail!! Should be a packed day ;0)


----------



## hsmann87

hello mate sorry haven't dropped by recently; I'm back at college for my finals and its tough stuff when combined with early morning cardio, training and dieting LOL. Looks like you are on your way to Sunday! Well done mate its been a good journey! :beer:


----------



## 54und3r5

No problem mate - I've started lpc so know how difficult it is to balance  I'm ready to rock and roll for sunday!!!


----------



## najybomb

just realised your show is this sunday. good luck mate and look forward to seeing pics all over facebook!


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers naj - just hit depletion workout 2 - only 1 more left - had a sports massage - sodding killed lol!! Doing cardio at a slow pace at the moment for 30 mins

5 days - Easy!!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

forgot to say

Depletion starts tomorrow for two days - (wed and thurs) - and my sodding luck, I've only got to prepare a case and present it for 3 minutes on friday morning - depletion and legal work probably isn't the best combo! To make matters worse I'm getting recorded on dvd haha!


----------



## Heineken

If you can stand at the front of a room under a bright light, slick with oil, in a pair of pants that are clearly too small and do it smiling mate - I'm positive the presentation will be a piece of cake :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha I'd rather pose infront of every1 than do advocacy haha! The girls today said that to me and said I should just take my top off and do it while tensing pmsl


----------



## 54und3r5

Currently on the train home from cardiff - have been up since 5am doing cardio, had 5 hours worth of lectures and group sessions and am depleted!! Considering all of this, I'm not in bad stead at all, gonna go home, slam a sh1t loads of caffeine in me and hit the gym for my last workout session of my contest prep!! I honestly can't believe this is my final workout after a long hard 10 weeks prep! Gonna make this workout count, will report back in a few hours dripping with sweat!!

4 days left, final workout, let's make it count!! Let's fuc*ing have you!!!!!


----------



## ah24

Keep grinding it out bro!


----------



## najybomb

awesome buddy. keep it up


----------



## 54und3r5

That's it folks - just completed my last workout before the competition! Actually felt quite emotional after 10 weeks of slogging my guts out to think that I'd done everything I could.

Over the past 10 weeks I couldn't have pushed myself any harder in the gym, dedicated the last 10 weeks of my life to my diet and training so regardless of what happens sunday, I've worked my utmost hardest! If I get beat its because the other guy(s) deserve to..

Plans for next few days - depletion tomorrow - carb up friday and saturday and 2 hours light cardio am/pm until sunday!

What a journey, feel like crying haha!!


----------



## hsmann87

its been a good journey pal. what time are you on on sunday btw?


----------



## Magic Torch

Good journal mate, keep your chin up this last little while, it'll be over soon and you wont know what to do with yourself haha

I did get your PM, I'll dig out some links, been mega busy, sorry I'm sh1t at replying at the best of times lol


----------



## Galtonator

nearly there mate time to shine


----------



## 54und3r5

On train to cardiff for 11am lecture on advocacy at moment - in till 5pm today - on the bright side I had a lie in and had shed loads of caffeine 

Hsmann - show starts at 1 but I'm after the interval so prob around 3-4 I'm guessing!

Magic - cheers bro ;0)

Galt - I know, my time to shine hehe ;0) its all been worth it, even now, I feel exhausted and have 4 hours of law until I go home, I'm asbolutely buzzing for sunday 

Plan for tonight - shud be home at 630 - do an hour cardio - shave all over, moisturise then plan what I'm gonna do for my speech on friday morning in advocacy :0)

3 days wooop!!


----------



## najybomb

lmao emotional mate, when i did my show i was a complete wreck the last week. turns men into pussies!

knock em dead mate, flex them quads!


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh, dunno why but I was on the treadmill after my final workout and I just felt really emotional haha! Hopefully ill man up once the fat is back on me lol!! Legs r tensed mate, striations baby!!!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Finished all my law lectures for the day - looking forward to getting home and having some grub (turkey and veg) - followed by an hour of slow paced cardio and prep for tomorrow - depending on how tight time is I might shave all over tomorrow afternoon since I'm half day and then tan in the night instead of shaving tonight 

45 mins journey home on the train now, joy!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Carb up started at 7am this morning and that sweet potato tasted so god damn nice haha!!

Morning cardio, even at a slow pace was difficult today, my legs felt like jelly and had no energy! Plans for today are as follows:-

930 meal 2 - sweet pot and turkey

10-12 - advocacy speech

1-130 get home from cardiff on train (eat meal 3 on train)

2 - shave body all over

Then going to go shopping to makro for food shopping after my comp! YUM!!! 

Later in the night - my girlfriend is going to apply the first layer of pro tan instant competition colour -

2 days left!!!!


----------



## 8103

looking forward man


----------



## 54und3r5

Good stuff crouch, my other mates can't wait either!!

On a law note - just done my first legal submission and it went really well, had excellent feedback so am quite shocked because speaking infront of crowds is my faux pas and is something I wish to eradicate this year on the LPC


----------



## 54und3r5

Good stuff crouch, my other mates can't wait either!!

On a law note - just done my first legal submission and it went really well, had excellent feedback so am quite shocked because speaking infront of crowds is my faux pas and is something I wish to eradicate this year on the LPC


----------



## 54und3r5

Just put on first coat of my tan!! This sh1t is gerrin real!! Mega excited!!!


----------



## DNC

Good luck tomorrow mate,hope it all goes well for you and make sure you enjoy the day:thumb:

Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## Nathrakh

Good luck for tomorrow mate - great condition in the pics


----------



## ah24

Best of luck 2mz. You've deffo done your homework - go and enjoy now


----------



## Heineken

Almost there Chris mate


----------



## 8103

just saw the pics you sent, looking incredible, condition is awesome (spot on)

i rekon you have the show in the bag, even your calves are looking good now. lol


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks for the good luck wishes guys, much appreciated!

All set for the show tomorrow - have 3 layers of pro tan on, sorted all my food out for tomoro, got the dyna bands ready for back stage pump up - and have 1 more meal left of sweet potatoe and turkey to consume before waking up for the 12th of september.

'The 12th of september' - 10 weeks ago and for every day since I have thought of this date and its finally here tomorrow! Words cannot describe how excited I am at the present!! I'd like to thank everyone who has followed my progress in this journal and given me support along the way because it has most certainly aided me and pushed me towards the condition I am currently in!

All that's left to do now is to get to the venue, sign in and pose my middleweight a$s off!!

1 day left, f*ck yeh!!!


----------



## 54und3r5

On the m4 on route to kent!! Come on

It seems quite fitting that this is my 1000th post and have subsequently acquired my gold membership - let's hope this is a good omen and I bring home the gold (first place) today


----------



## 54und3r5

Show day baby!!!!!


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck bro!


----------



## defdaz

Rock it shredded booooyyyyyyy!! Enjoy the grub after too


----------



## ah24

Enjoy! Look forward to the pics dude  best of luck


----------



## Heineken

54und3r5 said:


> On the m4 on route to kent!! Come on
> 
> It seems quite fitting that this is my 1000th post and have subsequently acquired my gold membership - let's hope this is a good omen and I bring home the gold (first place) today


It's a clear sign buddy 

Good luck! Knock em' dead and do yourself proud!


----------



## najybomb

boom boom boom! whats that sound? welsh beast hitting the stage! lol

knock them dead buddy. your going to do great


----------



## 54und3r5

Lil update from blackberry - just weighed in and gave music in so all is sorted  let's roll!!


----------



## najybomb

bibbster about? hes usually the guy wearing the ultra tight top! lol


----------



## 54und3r5

Haven't seen him fella


----------



## DNC

Rock 'n' Roll mate:thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Excited wooooo!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Can't wait, just seen competition, adrenalin baby!!


----------



## defdaz

How're you doing Chris?!?!


----------



## Narked

Hope you did well mate!


----------



## 54und3r5

Won the middleweights guys!!! Can't believe it!!!


----------



## adamdutton

congrats mate well done, all the hard work payed off.


----------



## DNC

Big Congrats mate:beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Congrats hun


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers guys!! Got so many pics and vids!! Literally over 500 pictures because all my mates had cameras!

Just like to say hsmann, I saw you in the crowd when I was posing in the overall, hope you enjoyed man! Gutd I ddint get chance to speak to you!


----------



## LittleChris

Brilliant, very well done


----------



## m14rky

Well done mate


----------



## Heineken

****in awesome news mate, well done


----------



## kgb

Congratulations Saunders, looking forward to pics!


----------



## 8103

you did incredible mate very well done.. I'd say you were second for overall too

Ill upload pics and videos soon


----------



## 8103

quick teaser


----------



## 54und3r5

Hahah cheers crouch - that's an awesome pic - me and crouchmagic (I'm eating my rice cake above haha)


----------



## 8103

A few from backstage - ill do the show ones tomorrow


----------



## defdaz

Fvcking awesome! Top job mate, ripped to shreds and what a tan! What tanning product did you use? Loving your hands together pose Chris. WELL DONE!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania

Well done man!! Congrats


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha cheers lads - pro tan 3 coats and dream tan back stage -

Btw I'm eating my rice cakes in these pics so that's why my face looks weird haha


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Haha cheers lads - pro tan 3 coats and dream tan back stage -
> 
> Btw I'm eating my rice cakes in these pics so that's why my face looks weird haha


chris what are each stage of the comp called? the first one where you do mandatory poses, your routine, and the pose off


----------



## 54und3r5

Stage 1 - quarter turns and compulsorys

Stage 2 - routine

Stage 3 - pose down/off


----------



## hsmann87

a) shredded glutes - yeah baby!

B) pics dont do justice. you looked SICK on stage. legs were the best of the day. tan was perfect

c) HYOOOOGE congrats!

d) sorry i couldnt stay at the end to say "wagwan" but the dude i came with had to get off quickly.

e) awesome journey mate. good luck in the overall!


----------



## 54und3r5

WOW!!! That's all I can say!

Currently sitting on the train on my way to cardiff with less than 4 hours sleep and feel absolutely phenomenal! I still can't believe that all my hard work paid off and I received first place!!

I have so many pictures and videos of yesterday; all my friends were taking pictures and videos so ill try to get as many up as soon as possible. I'm sure crouchmagic will add a few more later today 

This journal really inspired me so it comes as no shock to most people to realise that I shall be opening a new 'off-season' log in the next week or so :0)

Equally, I'm sticking to my guns and decided not to compete at the british finals. Simply because I have my career and my LPC course to think about and becoming a solicitor is now my main goal!

My lean bulk has begun today, no doubt ill prob eat a few dirty cals this week but it all go back to clean the following week :0)

I'll outline my plans in my new journal when I get time to make it 

Think this would be a great opportunity to thank everyone on uk muscle who supported me throughout my 10 week journey! I'm really proud to be part of a community which is so warming and motivating! Thanks to everyone!!! Amazing support!!

This thread has most certainly not ended yet, stick around for the pics and videos  got so many!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Congrats again, well deserved hun  Hope the train journey is not too boring for you lol


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> a) shredded glutes - yeah baby!
> 
> B) pics dont do justice. you looked SICK on stage. legs were the best of the day. tan was perfect
> 
> c) HYOOOOGE congrats!
> 
> d) sorry i couldnt stay at the end to say "wagwan" but the dude i came with had to get off quickly.
> 
> e) awesome journey mate. good luck in the overall!


Thanks a lot mate!! Like I said, I have loads of pics and vids so hopefully others will do me justice 

Was a surreal moment in the overall pose down when I looked up and saw you at the top hehe!!!


----------



## Dagman72

Just seen the result, massive well done and gee you do look the bollocks in the pics


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks betty


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers dagman, not gonna lie I felt like the bollox haha! Back stage I was literally bouncing to get on stage!! Adrenalin pmsl!!!


----------



## 8103

Mandatory Poses:


----------



## 8103

Routine






Does anyone know how to embed? the embedding link isn't working that it gives me on yyoutube


----------



## Mark W H

Congrats mate. Certainly nailed the conditioning. Wasn't sure you would have enough mass to carry it off but condition, symetry and presentation all count as well. I'm sure that by the time you are through your professional studies you'll be blowing away the competition on every front with ease


----------



## 8103

I have like 150 photos, so Ill just upload a few which I think are best 

*Mandatory Poses*













































































































*Posing Routine*


----------



## 8103

*Pose Off*























































*Chris Saunders Winner Middleweights*










*Posedown for Overall Winner*


----------



## glen danbury

well done mate - you look fantastic in the backstage shots - dont know whether its your mates camera or actually the show lighting but thats dreadfull as its washed all your detail out

well done you looked fantastic and tshala is a good bodybuilder so its a cracking win - well done


----------



## 8103

glen danbury said:


> well done mate - you look fantastic in the backstage shots - dont know whether its your mates camera or actually the show lighting but thats dreadfull as its washed all your detail out
> 
> well done you looked fantastic and tshala is a good bodybuilder so its a cracking win - well done


It'll be the camera lol, can't get very good zoomed in shot. Chris' prep guy Steve had a better camera, and when the official photos are released im sure Chris will upload those


----------



## Big Dawg

Well done mate! Who took the overall?


----------



## Dagman72

Looks like your having a right ball up that


----------



## 8103

AlasTTTair said:


> Well done mate! Who took the overall?


Can't remember his name, he was a lightweight, in amazing condition. Didn't get many pics of him but heres one:










not great camera quality sorry!


----------



## 8103

If anyones interested in videos (not very good quality) here they are:

Mandatory poses:






Routine:






Pose off:






Overall Pose Off:


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers guys  really happy with how I looked!! Winning feel so good especially since I've only been training two years and my inital goal was just to step on stage and not look out of place


----------



## defdaz

Another 1st eh?! Making a habit of getting firsts dude... hehe well done buddy!


----------



## 54und3r5

Damn right daz haha  x


----------



## micky07

Well done mate, excellent condition, deserved winner. Enjoy!! :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

Cheers dude


----------



## hsmann87

right. so whats the plan for the overall diet/training wise?

and more importantly, what did you eat last night after the show lol


----------



## 54und3r5

Firstly... wow!! Nice double bicep from rear hsmann!!

Eating as much as i can for the minute (within reason) Had a full cooked sunday roast followed by a whole home baked apple pie and ice cream.. Also had a bag of jelly beans and a bottle of lucozade on the way home haha!!


----------



## Heineken

Lightweight :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMP*** HAHA


----------



## hsmann87

cheers for the comment. i got my dad to take it last night the second i got home from the show lol. i was inspired haha.

wow that sounds like a nice little cheat! im in week 13 of keto now and have decided to add in 25g carbs by way of freshly squeezed orange juice during my workout which helped hugely today. today is the first time in about 2/3 weeks that i managed to weighted wide grip pullups!

2 weeks left of this shizzle then im gonna start the bulk. need to put on some serious mass if i wanna hang on that stage next year:thumb:

ive been reading up a lot on carb cycling. thats what you did for this prep right? im thinking in advance for my pre contest diet next year. im thinking keto for about 10 weeks then carb cycling for the last 4/6 weeks. thoughts?


----------



## SK-XO

congratz bro.


----------



## scobielad

Congrats...told you that you would win the class. Well deserved.


----------



## 54und3r5

hsmann87 said:


> cheers for the comment. i got my dad to take it last night the second i got home from the show lol. i was inspired haha.
> 
> wow that sounds like a nice little cheat! im in week 13 of keto now and have decided to add in 25g carbs by way of freshly squeezed orange juice during my workout which helped hugely today. today is the first time in about 2/3 weeks that i managed to weighted wide grip pullups!
> 
> 2 weeks left of this shizzle then im gonna start the bulk. need to put on some serious mass if i wanna hang on that stage next year:thumb:
> 
> ive been reading up a lot on carb cycling. thats what you did for this prep right? im thinking in advance for my pre contest diet next year. im thinking keto for about 10 weeks then carb cycling for the last 4/6 weeks. thoughts?


I'm not a fan of keto tbh, Why not just do a carb cycle?


----------



## 54und3r5

And thanks sk-x0 and scobie


----------



## 54und3r5

glen danbury said:


> well done mate - you look fantastic in the backstage shots - dont know whether its your mates camera or actually the show lighting but thats dreadfull as its washed all your detail out
> 
> well done you looked fantastic and tshala is a good bodybuilder so its a cracking win - well done


Cheers glen, means a lot coming from you! I think its just his camera dude.. Waiting photos from Steve, his camera is awesome


----------



## james12345

congrats brother! awesome condition


----------



## 8103

Like the picture man


----------



## 54und3r5

Damn right  can't wait to get pics from steve, he's got some crackers!!!


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> I'm not a fan of keto tbh, Why not just do a carb cycle?


 keto has been so good to me, if i ditched it it would seem silly. if it aint broke dont fix it lol

i will have a mess around with diets. see what works i suppose.


----------



## 54und3r5

Well keto is working for you dude so stick at it  you thinking of entering next year? My mate is going to enter now after watching the show - he's buzzing haah!


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Well keto is working for you dude so stick at it  you thinking of entering next year? My mate is going to enter now after watching the show - he's buzzing haah!


who's that?


----------



## 54und3r5

Craig


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Craig


Thought so, I'll be there to watch  lol


----------



## Galtonator

GREAT STUFF MATEY told you that it would be good for you


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks galt  x

Awesome crouch - gonna hit 5x5 hard with him starting monday


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> Thanks galt  x
> 
> Awesome crouch - gonna hit 5x5 hard with him starting monday


get him to squat properly and eat right which I'm sure you will and he will have the best legs next year too haha :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

Damn right - hell be a middleweight/novice contender for sure


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> Well keto is working for you dude so stick at it  you thinking of entering next year? My mate is going to enter now after watching the show - he's buzzing haah!


 yeah mate im considering entering. i wanna have a lot more muscle mass before i enter though. i will see what the score is come May next year. im considering coming in at middleweight/novice next year or waiting a few years and try do heavyweight.

not sure whether to do NPA or BNBF either. so many options! the main goal now is to finish this cut in 2 weeks time then hammer some quality calories in and lift some heavy ass weight in the gym...get back to enjoying training and having some fat on me lol. i wanna be back to literally throwing the 50kg dumbells around and i cant wait


----------



## felix

Well done Chris It was great competing with you on Sun you looked excellent.


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks a lot mate, you looked great too and a really nice guy :0)


----------



## 54und3r5

And hsman you got enough mass to compete now I reckon!!


----------



## big silver back

Well done mate, truly an outstanding physique, very pleasing and great symetry awsome :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks a lot big silver back  how did you get off? I haven't had chance to look, been busy with lpc  x


----------



## big silver back

54und3r5 said:


> Thanks a lot big silver back  how did you get off? I haven't had chance to look, been busy with lpc  x


 I had second mate, over the moon!! i'll put some pics up later :thumb:


----------



## najybomb

yo chrissy boy! you need to make a new journal now. the journey of the welsh beast  lol. offseason time!!


----------



## 54und3r5

Ah congrats mate - cnt wait to see pics

Najy - ill start one at end of the week or on weekend ;0)

Offseason starts monday ;0)


----------



## najybomb

any replies yet pal? or you gonna message me on facebook when you get one?

enjoyu your pizzas for now  lol


----------



## 54und3r5

No reply yet dude, ill email you on facebook asap tho 

Haha not a big fan of pizza - indian on saturday though xD


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> And hsman you got enough mass to compete now I reckon!!


 yeah but my legs and arms are sh1t! we shall see next year lol.

good luck with the bulk.

and good choice on the indian food. enjoy it mate, you deserved it :beer:


----------



## 54und3r5

My arms are sh1t and I still won!!


----------



## Suprakill4

54und3r5 said:


> My arms are sh1t and I still won!!


Did the guy to the left of you on pics (your right) come second ?


----------



## 8103

kieren1234 said:


> Did the guy to the left of you on pics (your right) come second ?


the black guy came second, easier to see competitors here:


----------



## 54und3r5

The guy who came second was the black dude (tshala kabala sp) - he won the overall last year so am really pleased to have won with against a natural bodybuilder with his credentials  x


----------



## Suprakill4

54und3r5 said:


> The guy who came second was the black dude (tshala kabala sp) - he won the overall last year so am really pleased to have won with against a natural bodybuilder with his credentials  x


Yeah, he looked incredible in this comp imo....


----------



## 54und3r5

Yeh most defo mate  x


----------



## hsmann87

54und3r5 said:


> My arms are sh1t and I still won!!


 LOL

give me one week to finish up this cutting phase of mine and then another 8 weeks to bulk...we shall then assess the situation :thumbup1:

was doing some posing practive last night. took me 2 fookin hours to perfect my rear lat spread! set my camera on timer and took 167pics before i managed to get it right! i kept ending up looking like the hunchback of notre dame at first :lol:

finally cracked it though and it looked gooood dammit!

still nothing like this mind:



are u starting a new new journal then soon?


----------



## Jem

Congratulations you ! really well done


----------



## 54und3r5

Haha hsmann - yeh ill start it sunday - busy atm - off out to celebrate my victory tomoro with mates and girlfriend - start offseason on monday with new diet and training in place -

Thanks jem  x


----------



## hsmann87

you not doing the overall then?


----------



## 54und3r5

Nah mate got studies to think about - will be back agen though - bigger and leaner ;0) watch out!! X


----------



## 8103

I'm strongman training this morning man, got 4 of my friends to come, a few more interested too. I'm gonna try and do it most sundays so you'll have to come over one week.

So far we have:

farmers walk for distance

crucifix hold for time

key to overhead - max reps 1 min

bear hug walk - distance in 1 min 30

Sandbag overhead

kettlebell snatches in 1 min

gonna be destroyed haha


----------



## 54und3r5

Cool :0)

Right, i was planning on gerring a new log up this weekend but i've been really busy with lpc work and went out last night to celebrate my win etc.. so aint had the time. Going to start my new diet and training plan tomorrow.

Enjoyed eating like a pig this week, but feel a lil guilty, so gonna be nice and clean from tomorrow onwards :0) Will make my log when i get time, i'll outline everything i'm doing then!


----------



## 54und3r5

Right on my dinner break now - few updates to log

-Put on 18lbs since last week, still looking lean, have full abs and vascularity is good etc

- start new diet and training today

- log will be up latest by friday :0)

Until then, ill write shizzle here x


----------



## 8103

why not just change the title of this one chris? and edit some new info in at the start?


----------



## 54und3r5

That's a good idea haha, how would I go about doing that? Or dya think a new log would be better since my goals r slightly different now x


----------



## Steedee

Massive congratulations matey. All the hardwork paid off. You looked awesome mate. Also them wheels are something else!


----------



## 54und3r5

Thanks a lot steedee, means a lot ;0) x


----------



## 8103

54und3r5 said:


> That's a good idea haha, how would I go about doing that? Or dya think a new log would be better since my goals r slightly different now x


PM a mod / admin, tiny tom or something

well it's good to start a new log because your goals are different, however all your previous information (which there is a lot of) would be lost

if I was you I would change the title, then just edit the first page so it starts by saying new goals etc, and still include the hyperlink to all your pictures and that


----------



## 54und3r5

Mmm I think it'd just be easier to make a new thread and just put a link to this thread  -

This journal recorded a great journey of mine but it has ended and a new one has begun! :0)


----------

